# Is Jim Cornette gonna manage FTR ?



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

I've seen some talk about this online but surely this ain't gonna happen? where did the rumor come from and was it talked about when FTR were on Cornette's podcast? (I don't want to listen to the whole thing)
Cornette was brilliant back in the day but I can't imagine him in today's wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope - FTR is just working


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He would never put himself in a situation where Kenny or the Bucks would have power or influence over him. They might be able to work out an appearance or two at an event within driving distance to Louisville but I put it as far less than a 1% chance.

If it happened they would have to be heels to maximize that Cornette heat and it would have to be done in front of a live audience. Anything else would be a huge dud.

I can only imagine a crowd reaction to a 10-15 minute Cornette promo about the silliness of the Bucks in a feud against them. Not going to happen but I still want to see it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cornette said in the podcast that he would work with AEW and manage FTR if it was in Little Rock.

The podcast is excellent though - the last 30 minutes are just a brilliant work.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think there is 0 chance that Kahn and AEW would hire him considering his racist and unapologetic past. Thankfully they have chosen to have integrity and be on the right side of history when it comes to who they choose to work with.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The podcast made me think there’s like a 5% chance of him managing FTR for one katch in AEW, whereas I previously thought there was 0% chance before.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I think there is 0 chance that Kahn and AEW would hire him considering his racist and unapologetic past. Thankfully they have chosen to have integrity and be on the right side of history when it comes to who they choose to work with.


Yay virtue signaling! If you really think Cornette is racist, you do not know much about him. I have defended them working with Tyson, but you cannot virtue signal against someone like Cornette and then work with someone who has said and done much worse.

And Tony Khan called HIM when he was first starting AEW so clearly he has shown an interest in him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The new hot word in 2020 - “virtue-signalling”

anyway Id be interested in this just to see his fans response


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> The new hot word in 2020 - “virtue-signalling”
> 
> anyway Id be interested in this just to see his fans response


It has been a "hot word" since about 2013. People who like to say the least to support a cause without actually having to do any work. The participation trophy for the "woke."

I do not think there is much debate that a Cornette managed heel FTR team would be money for AEW.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

If he turns up in AEW, then the way he ripped on the Stadium Stampede was the best worked shoot in many years. In some ways I'm surprised he went so full on venomous - it was obviously all wink wink cinematic stuff meant being watched in the same way you'd view a short movie or music video. He wasn't even that bothered by Boneyard, which was a similar setup. WCW, USWA and WWE have done dumb shit you were meant buy into. Heck, Jim was even managing Mantaur at one time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If you can’t listen to the FTR podcast with Cornette and understand how much better wrestling can be when it FEELS real, then we are simply not wired the same.

Highly suggest you listen.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Situations like this will prove if AEW really are as professional as they think they are. FTR (w/ Corny) vs Young Bucks is big money. They can either be a serious pro wrestling company and do business, or be stubborn idiots who refuse to learn from the old timers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Britz94xD said:


> Situations like this will prove if AEW really are as professional as they think they are. FTR (w/ Corny) vs Young Bucks is big money. They can either be a serious pro wrestling company and do business, or be stubborn idiots who refuse to learn from the old timers.


Yup. As much as Vince sucks now he was always willing to put business before personal feelings, even with people who insulted him personally or cost him money. We will see if Tony is a real business man wanting to grow his company or not.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> It has been a "hot word" since about 2013. People who like to say the least to support a cause without actually having to do any work. The participation trophy for the "woke."


The type of people who will be more than happy to give you the shirt off someone else's back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Britz94xD said:


> Situations like this will prove if AEW really are as professional as they think they are. FTR (w/ Corny) vs Young Bucks is big money. They can either be a serious pro wrestling company and do business, or be stubborn idiots who refuse to learn from the old timers.


they have a ton of old timers in the payroll who is helping shape the company

what in the end will Cornette do other than have 2 nights of buzz with only being able to travel as far as little rock?

he can’t travel, so he can‘t work - unless he should zoom his promos?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Considering the homophobic comments he made about Kenny Omega in his review of the Stadium Stampede match and his past racist comments, I don't think that AEW is interested at all.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yay virtue signaling! If you really think Cornette is racist, you do not know much about him. I have defended them working with Tyson, but you cannot virtue signal against someone like Cornette and then work with someone who has said and done much worse.
> 
> And Tony Khan called HIM when he was first starting AEW so clearly he has shown an interest in him.


Off topic, but I REALLY hope they don't end up passing on Tessa Blanchard because of this kind of thing; they're fighting from behind as it is, they don't need to be handicapping themselves even more.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Britz94xD said:


> Situations like this will prove if AEW really are as professional as they think they are. FTR (w/ Corny) vs Young Bucks is big money. They can either be a serious pro wrestling company and do business, or be stubborn idiots who refuse to learn from the old timers.


Why would ANY company want a washed-up, has-been, loud-mouth, ex-employee of everything he's touched since the 1980's?! He's a great wrestling historian, but his opinions of wrestling today are so unrealistic and unworkable, said company would be going backward, not forward.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Off topic, but I REALLY hope they don't end up passing on Tessa Blanchard because of this kind of thing; they're fighting from behind as it is, they don't need to be handicapping themselves even more.


They should not pick and choose but they will.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Garty said:


> Why would ANY company want a washed-up, has-been, loud-mouth, ex-employee of everything he's touched since the 1980's?! He's a great wrestling historian, but his opinions of wrestling today are so unrealistic and unworkable, said company would be going backward, not forward.


I don't think all his opinions of wresting are unrealistic and unworkable, the NWA has shown that you can still do some of those things remarkably well. I would love him showing up on Dynamite cutting promos and managing FTR. I mean can you imagine? But yea he is a highly toxic guy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Considering the homophobic comments he made about Kenny Omega in his review of the Stadium Stampede match and his past racist comments, I don't think that AEW is interested at all.


Which comments? I listened to the whole thing, didn't hear them. Did you listen to it?

And no, Cornette is just working with FTR to get their program over and as a social experiment to prove that wrestling is more interesting when it is done seriously.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Given the obvious bad blood between Cornette and The Elite, Cornette wouldn't put himself in a situation to be working under The Elite and I don't think The Elite want the potential headache.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Which comments? I listened to the whole thing, didn't hear them. Did you listen to it?
> 
> And no, Cornette is just working with FTR to get their program over and as a social experiment to prove that wrestling is more interesting when it is done seriously.


I don't know what the other poster is talking about but I would not be shocked, I don't think Cornette can make one phrase without making a homophobic comment lol. Sometime blunt, something disguised. I watch his podcast on You Tube and it is non-stop. Esp. when talking about Omega.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yay virtue signaling! If you really think Cornette is racist, you do not know much about him. I have defended them working with Tyson, but you cannot virtue signal against someone like Cornette and then work with someone who has said and done much worse.
> 
> And Tony Khan called HIM when he was first starting AEW so clearly he has shown an interest in him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know what the other poster is talking about but I would not be shocked, I don't think Cornette can make one phrase without making a homophobic comment lol. Sometime blunt, something disguised. I watch his podcast on You Tube and it is non-stop. Esp. when talking about Omega.


Yo, huge LGBTQ+ advocate here. I don't know what the other poster is talking about either. Possibly because it didn't happen. What homophobic comment did he make? Don't just say it happens all the time. I want an actual comment. Otherwise this is just people making stuff up to smear someone instead of their actual points.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Yo, huge LGBTQ+ advocate here. I don't know what the other poster is talking about either. Possibly because it didn't happen. What homophobic comment did he make? Don't just say it happens all the time. I want an actual comment. Otherwise this is just people making stuff up to smear someone instead of their actual points.


I heard something about him calling Sonny Kiss a transvestite or something during his review of the battle royal, but I didn't listen to the review, so I can't confirm it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pippen94 said:


>


game set and match.


----------



## Vega LVI (Jun 6, 2020)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I think there is 0 chance that Kahn and AEW would hire him considering his racist and unapologetic past. Thankfully they have chosen to have integrity and be on the right side of history when it comes to who they choose to work with.


Racist? You must've never listened to the man speak. He's also probably the most liberal person his side of the Mississippi lol.

Anyway, I think his chances of working with AEW in any capacity (even if it was managing FTR) were blown to shit after he watched Stadium Stampede.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He doesn’t have to call Omega a “queer” to know what he is inferring.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vega LVI said:


> Racist? You must've never listened to the man speak. He's also probably the most liberal person his side of the Mississippi lol.
> 
> Anyway, I think his chances of working with AEW in any capacity (even if it was managing FTR) were blown to shit after he watched Stadium Stampede.











Ex-WWE Employee Jim Cornette Resigns from NWA After Racist Comment on Broadcast


Jim Cornette resigned from his position as NWA's color commentator Wednesday after making a racist comment on Tuesday's episode of NWA Power...




bleacherreport.com





The comments he made on NWA power and the comments from that clip above are inexcusable. He does not need to be hired anywhere. 

In regards to the Tyson signing, the difference is, Tyson did his time in jail and has recovered by putting in the work.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> I heard something about him calling Sonny Kiss a transvestite or something during his review of the battle royal, but I didn't listen to the review, so I can't confirm it.


He did, but that's a dicey term. Is it homophobic or is it the word for people who cross-dress? It's still in-play in some circles. I would stay away from it, because I don't know how and when to use it, but it's still sung pretty loudly and proudly at Rocky Horror concerts and stuff. 



optikk sucks said:


> game set and match.


"I'm supposed to be the heel, right?" Cornette should not have used that language, and I'm sure he would avoid it like the plague today (I've noticed how he's dropped words that are slurs from his language, even when he is not using them as a slur). He did use a horrible word that carries generations of pain with it to piss off someone in a context where he wanted to upset someone. Cornette _is_ controversial on that. He hasn't outright condemned Tessa for her racist comments because he wonders their veracity as well as whether or not she was just really mad and trying to be a heel. When the guy comes up later in the story, he calls him "the black guy" (he's not throwing the slur around outside the context he was very honest about), and he goes on to say that he doesn't care what color your skin is -- which in modern times can be a dog-whistle -- but if this is Cornette in the 90's at a fan week or something, then this is before Corny really embroiled himself in political stuff at all. That's something he accidentally does to himself too -- he doesn't immerse himself in all the language of movements and such, so he gets caught saying things like "transvestite" without any intended context on sexuality or acceptance in society outside the wrestling one. 



bdon said:


> He doesn’t have to call Omega a “queer” to know what he is inferring.


How fashioned and delicate his movements are? I've heard stories or whatever that Omega is bisexual, but I've never heard Cornette mention Omega's sexuality outside his suspicion that Omega is sleeping with all the joshi he brings in.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Which comments? I listened to the whole thing, didn't hear them. Did you listen to it?
> 
> And no, Cornette is just working with FTR to get their program over and as a social experiment to prove that wrestling is more interesting when it is done seriously.


He kept calling Omega, Kenny "Olivier", in reference to actor Lawrence Olivier who was a well-known bisexual person as Omega is. Personally, I thought his references were amusing but I can see why others might be offended.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Ex-WWE Employee Jim Cornette Resigns from NWA After Racist Comment on Broadcast
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette resigned from his position as NWA's color commentator Wednesday after making a racist comment on Tuesday's episode of NWA Power...
> ...


I get that you're a troll account, but the NWA comments were aimed at starving people and weren't racist in nature. Is that aim off? Absolutely. I'm with Brian Last on that one -- "I don't like the joke." It's only got the racial context if you consider that people in Ethiopia are largely black, and if you want to open up world hunger as a black issue -- which it isn't exclusively. Tyson may have put in the work -- I haven't followed the man's life story, honestly. Fame and how we forgive certain figures and don't others is a big ball of mystery sometimes. Some art holds up, some doesn't. Cornette, to any sort of public knowledge I know of, doesn't need to put any time in jail (well, let's leave racket whacks in the territory days aside), and has spent the better part of a decade advocating for equal rights and liberal causes. How is that not putting in the work?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> He kept calling Omega, Kenny "Olivier", in reference to actor Lawrence Olivier who was a well-known bisexual person as Omega is. Personally, I thought his references were amusing but I can see why others might be offended.


When I think of Laurence Olivier, I think "greatest actor of his generation" and not "well-known bisexual person." This is honestly news to me, as I've NEVER heard his sexuality come up. "Olivier" is in reference to his desire to turn everything into a _performance_ (as Cornette would stress).

EDIT: I actually did a Wiki search to find out if this is even true. "Bisexual" comes up once on Olivier's Wiki page...in the footnotes. I'm not saying you're bullshitting or anything, as there were probably rumors at the very least (not uncommon for the time), but I'm just contesting how "well-known" or relevant that is in contrast to the career of the greatest working actor of his generation.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I get that you're a troll account, but the NWA comments were aimed at starving people and weren't racist in nature. Is that aim off? Absolutely. I'm with Brian Last on that one -- "I don't like the joke." It's only got the racial context if you consider that people in Ethiopia are largely black, and if you want to open up world hunger as a black issue -- which it isn't exclusively. Tyson may have put in the work -- I haven't followed the man's life story, honestly. Fame and how we forgive certain figures and don't others is a big ball of mystery sometimes. Some art holds up, some doesn't. Cornette, to any sort of public knowledge I know of, doesn't need to put any time in jail (well, let's leave racket whacks in the territory days aside), and has spent the better part of a decade advocating for equal rights and liberal causes. How is that not putting in the work?


Yikes. Agree to disagree I guess. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Yikes. Agree to disagree I guess. 🤷🏽‍♂️


Well, no -- can you explain to me why it is racist? What am I missing? Just don't say "yikes" to dismiss me and move on. What is wrong with my assessment?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> When I think of Laurence Olivier, I think "greatest actor of his generation" and not "well-known bisexual person." This is honestly news to me, as I've NEVER heard his sexuality come up. "Olivier" is in reference to his desire to turn everything into a _performance_ (as Cornette would stress).
> 
> EDIT: I actually did a Wiki search to find out if this is even true. "Bisexual" comes up once on Olivier's Wiki page...in the footnotes. I'm not saying you're bullshitting or anything, as there were probably rumors at the very least (not uncommon for the time), but I'm just contesting how "well-known" or relevant that is in contrast to the career of the greatest working actor of his generation.


An older relative of mine who passed away was a big Olivier fan and used to talk about him often. He mentioned that a lot of people knew Olivier was at the very least bisexual and had affairs with men. That's his business, of course, but he was well-known and bisexual.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Well, no -- can you explain to me why it is racist? What am I missing? Just don't say "yikes" to dismiss me and move on. What is wrong with my assessment?


I think your statement is enabling blatant racism. IF his intention was to just talk about starving people, the comment is still insanely racist by the use of fried chicken and Ethiopia. I believe we are all aware of the stereotype of Black people and fried chicken. There is a reason he resigned and its because everyone and their mom recognized it was wrong. A racists comment does not always come from intention, it comes from white privilege that is deeply rooted. From what I know of, he has not apologized for his ignorance which is very problematic. Second, the 8 minute clip of him telling a story and REPEATEDLY saying the N word. Again. There is no excusing that. Very problematic. Liberals can be racists too. I know it hurts, but we are seeing that systematic racism is very real and it takes a lot of honest conversations with yourself to recognize how deeply rooted it is. I am Latino and I too am trying to figure out how racism plays within my own community. At this point, anyone who chooses to put him on their program is stating that making unapologetic racist comments is acceptable. It is not and should never be tolerated.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> An older relative of mine who passed away was a big Olivier fan and used to talk about him often. He mentioned that a lot of people knew Olivier was at the very least bisexual and had affairs with men. That's his business, of course, but he was well-known and bisexual.


Okay, case closed? I've studied film and read numerous pieces on Olivier and have never heard this come up. Ever. It might be in some circles, sure, and I'm not discounting that it's true -- but again "well known" is what I'm contesting. 

And even so, comparing one bisexual person to another bisexual person isn't homophobic. So it's a moot point anyway. But I wonder if anyone else thinks "bisexual" when they think of Olivier.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Okay, case closed? I've studied film and read numerous pieces on Olivier and have never heard this come up. Ever. It might be in some circles, sure, and I'm not discounting that it's true -- but again "well known" is what I'm contesting.
> 
> And even so, comparing one bisexual person to another bisexual person isn't homophobic. So it's a moot point anyway. But I wonder if anyone else thinks "bisexual" when they think of Olivier.


I'm real sorry that you like to ignore the facts.

Cornette was obviously mocking Omega's sexuality in his review of Stadium Stampede by mentioning Olivier otherwise he would have just called him by his name or compared him to a person who is heterosexual. Personally, I can care less what Omega's sexuality is because it's 2020 but obviously Cornette does.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I think your statement is enabling blatant racism. IF his intention was to just talk about starving people, the comment is still insanely racist by the use of fried chicken and Ethiopia. I believe we are all aware of the stereotype of Black people and fried chicken. There is a reason he resigned and its because everyone and their mom recognized it was wrong. A racists comment does not always come from intention, it comes from white privilege that is deeply rooted. From what I know of, he has not apologized for his ignorance which is very problematic. Second, the 8 minute clip of him telling a story and REPEATEDLY saying the N word. Again. There is no excusing that. Very problematic. Liberals can be racists too. I know it hurts, but we are seeing that systematic racism is very real and it takes a lot of honest conversations with yourself to recognize how deeply rooted it is. I am Latino and I too am trying to figure out how racism plays within my own community. At this point, anyone who chooses to put him on their program is stating that making unapologetic racist comments is acceptable. It is not and should never be tolerated.


Ethiopia is a country riddled by starvation. How is that racist? Would it be racist if he said "an orphanage full of starving children?" Cornette grew up in Kentucky -- the home of fried chicken. I wouldn't have told the joke, but I wouldn't have used fried chicken and Ethiopia if I did, but there's way too much projection there. Fried chicken is a food, Ethiopia is a country. Do they like fried chicken in Ethopia? I don't know. I'll definitely say that Cornette had bad judgement there -- for sure -- but racist? I don't see any condition of the joke being built on race in it.

Absolutely agree with you on white privilege. It's a terrible thing that more and more people need to understand. I'm from Australia and we have a very problematic history with it. I don't think this is where a joke about starving people wanting food comes from though, haha. And no, not everybody knew it was wrong. It got left on an edited show and was published on YouTube. And Cornette did apologize if black people did take hurt from the joke, he just didn't apologize for projected racist intent. 

I listened to the video and I heard Cornette say that word twice. I didn't count. It's obviously an old recording, and he recognises the hurt and pain the word causes IN THE FUCKING VIDEO. Should he have used it? Of course not, but he's not joyously repeating it over and over again. He's using it for documentary purposes, which he shouldn't do either and he's surely learnt from. 

And hey, all the best with understanding racism in your community. Seriously, all the best with it. It's a tough slog, but I hope you get somewhere.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm real sorry that you like to ignore the facts.
> 
> Cornette was obviously mocking Omega's sexuality in his review of Stadium Stampede by mentioning Olivier otherwise he would have just called him by his name or compared him to a person who is heterosexual. Personally, I can care less what Omega's sexuality is because it's 2020 but obviously Cornette does.


Okay, now this has jumped too far off the deep end for me. Cornette has been calling Omega "Olivier" for months (years?) at this point. That doesn't have anything to do with if it's wrong or not, but it's clear you don't really listen to the guy. Cornette was _not_ obviously mocking Omega's sexuality -- that's my point. Laurence Olivier is known for acting, not for his sexuality. It's a point about Omega being an "Artiste" and thinking of everything in terms of the theatre. I've heard people say the phrase "Calm down, Laurence Olivier" when someone is being dramatic. If they happen to be bisexual, is this a slur? Would it be okay to use a veritably straight actor as a comparison point for a dramatic individual? That seems like it's ignoring the contributions of bisexual people to the arts.

Lol, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm real sorry that you like to ignore the facts.
> 
> Cornette was obviously mocking Omega's sexuality in his review of Stadium Stampede by mentioning Olivier otherwise he would have just called him by his name or compared him to a person who is heterosexual. Personally, I can care less what Omega's sexuality is because it's 2020 but obviously Cornette does.


What do you mean by obviously? So much mind reading going on here lately. Olivier is known primarily as being one of the greatest stage actors ever who crossed over as a film actor too. Cornette has described Kenny as someone who views wrestling as art and wants to be a performance artist. Kenny sees himself as the best in this role hence a desire to be the Lawrence Olivier of the wrestling artist. It really is that simple. I have never thought about Olivier's sexuality and if one is a great actor one should be able to play different characters convincingly.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> What do you mean by obviously? So much mind reading going on here lately. Olivier is known primarily as being one of the greatest stage actors ever who crossed over as a film actor too. Cornette has described Kenny as someone who views wrestling as art and wants to be a performance artist. Kenny sees himself as the best in this role hence a desire to be the Lawrence Olivier of the wrestling artist. It really is that simple. I have never thought about Olivier's sexuality and if one is a great actor one should be able to play different characters convincingly.


You guys obviously don't get it and that's fine but other people know what Cornette was insinuating when he kept calling him Kenny Olivier.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I think there is 0 chance that Kahn and AEW would hire him considering his racist and unapologetic past. Thankfully they have chosen to have integrity and be on the right side of history when it comes to who they choose to work with.


Mmh, sure? Basically Cornette already worked with AEW talent (i.e., FTR) on a work against the Bucks.

If AEW or Khan would be 100% about declining Cornette, they had not mentioned Cornette again and again in their shows and also had told FTR to hold back going there. What FTR and Cornette did on the podcast was work and promo for AEW, nothing else! If AEW had not liked it, they had stopped that. FTR not even said "no no Corny, you cant be on the show".
And I don`t believe FTR are stupid. They knowed what they did, when going on Cornette`s podcast.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Are all homosexuals mamba-pamby, prancing dancers? To Cornette, yes, they are. To Cornette, all Ethiopians are black. And all black people love them some fried chicken.

I don’t believe he is consciously racist with hate in his heart. I’m from similar areas as Corny, so I know it when I see it. It’s a way of speaking that comes from an older generation that doesn’t realize how offensive it is.

Corny might as well call Omega a ****** and be done with it, except he doesn’t have the balls to use that word, knowing damn good and well he uses it behind closed doors.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Friendly reminder that Tony Khan pays a convicted rapist and woman abuser to appear on his television show. Needless to say, he'll hire anyone if it helps further his business, and if their closet skeletons can be swept under the rug. Omega and The Bucks would have to suck it up.

In any event; Yes, bringing in Cornette to manage these guys would make perfect sense because they need a mouthpiece BADLY, and Cornette is one of the most intense / convincing talkers to ever do it. He also aligns with their beliefs of how professional wrestling should be presented in 2020.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cornette is certainly not ragging on Lawrence Olivier for being bisexual. He is mocking Omega’s speech patterns and overacting facial expressions. Or as @The Wood says, the “artiste” in Kenny.

But he absolutely uses all of the dog-whistle words and catchphrases without coming right out and calling Kenny a queer, a ******, or whatever other derogatory words one can use to describe a homosexual male.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And yes, that interview gave me hopes of Corny working in AEW. It would be glorious, money-printing angles that write themselves with some serious, long term storytelling built behind them.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Well, no -- can you explain to me why it is racist? What am I missing? Just don't say "yikes" to dismiss me and move on. What is wrong with my assessment?


34 year old joke for which Cornette was let go by nwa touched on racial stereotypes - if you don't know this you shouldn't be commenting on this subject


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Are all homosexuals mamba-pamby, prancing dancers? To Cornette, yes, they are. To Cornette, all Ethiopians are black. And all black people love them some fried chicken.
> 
> I don’t believe he is consciously racist with hate in his heart. I’m from similar areas as Corny, so I know it when I see it. It’s a way of speaking that comes from an older generation that doesn’t realize how offensive it is.
> 
> Corny might as well call Omega a ****** and be done with it, except he doesn’t have the balls to use that word, knowing damn good and well he uses it behind closed doors.


100%. I think being a POC and living in the south makes it a lot easier to catch it when it happens. People of his generations (And unfortunately many today) use microagressions like those phrases that are rooted in racism. Again, intentional or not, its still wrong.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> He did, but that's a dicey term. Is it homophobic or is it the word for people who cross-dress? It's still in-play in some circles. I would stay away from it, because I don't know how and when to use it, but it's still sung pretty loudly and proudly at Rocky Horror concerts and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racially vilifying ppl is OK if it's a work?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

elidrakefan76 said:


> You guys obviously don't get it and that's fine but other people know what Cornette was insinuating when he kept calling him Kenny Olivier.


So happy you are here to read minds for us. He has called Kenny the wanna be greatest living wrestling artist aka Olivier. I had never heard Kenny might be bisexual before today nor do I care. I have zero interest in the personal lives of celebrities.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Tbh, I don`t get this real/kayfabe mix talk here. Maybe somebody explain to me stupid.
Non kayfabe, the FTR signed with AEW obvisouly, else case they had not been on the show. Then(!) they went to Cornette`s show, *talking* all the things they worked with him *about* *AEW and Khan and Bucks*. Not just about leaving WWE or general stuff.

So, I am serious, what is now the consensus from you guys?
a) AEW let FTR go there and they did not care about the stuff Cornette said?
b) FTR went there on themself, ignoring the will of Khan/AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Racially vilifying ppl is OK if it's a work?


Kevin James and the former Kurrgan of the Oddities recently portrayed racists in a work (movie). Are they racists in real life? I know wrestling kind of exists in this weird world where things are a work but no one is outraged when an actor portrays a killer or racist in a work of fiction. Is it the live aspect that makes wrestling different? It is an interesting question. I for one have zero interest in seeing a race based angle ever, I am just curious why people would assign a kayfabe character as having those beliefs in real life, but never an actor in a movie or TV show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEW let them go there knowing that they, and Cornette especially, would drum up interest in FTR’s future matches with AEW. Cornette worked the hell out of the segment, because he cares and broke kayfabe for a minute at the end of the interview. You got a glimpse of where Cornette’s heart is when he said, paraphrasing of course, “This company is the last chance we will ever get to having a true alternative to wrestling. Well, at least certainly the last one in my lifetime.”

That single sentence gave away more about him than anything he has ever said. The man is, what, in his 50s or 60s, all too aware of his age, and just wants to enjoy wrestling again like he did as a kid. He wants to share what wrestling is supposed to feel like with the rest of the world.

Wood really makes sense where wrestling fans seem to hate wrestling. They love the show and spectacle, but they hate the stigma they have grew up feeling as “nerdy wrestling fans”. I promise you, wrestling was not always viewed as a nerdy thing. It can be good enough to not be treated nerdy again. Let your guard down and feel free to spread the word. I do. I have actually got a few friends watching wrestling again.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Kevin James and the former Kurrgan of the Oddities recently portrayed racists in a work (movie). Are they racists in real life? I know wrestling kind of exists in this weird world where things are a work but no one is outraged when an actor portrays a killer or racist in a work of fiction. Is it the live aspect that makes wrestling different? It is an interesting question. I for one have zero interest in seeing a race based angle ever, I am just curious why people would assign a kayfabe character as having those beliefs in real life, but never an actor in a movie or TV show.


Being in "gimmick" doesn't give you right to call security staff & fellow workers the n word


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

spiderguy252000 said:


> 100%. I think being a POC and living in the south makes it a lot easier to catch it when it happens. People of his generations (And unfortunately many today) use microagressions like those phrases that are rooted in racism. Again, intentional or not, its still wrong.


Born and raised on 3 hours or so from Cornette. It is 100% the way they talk and not even realize the connotations those words mean.

I highly doubt Cornette hates people of color. I’d even say Cornette likely has no issue with homosexuality either.

But where he and I are from, it is very natural for people of his generation to speak in very derogatory terms about other races and sexuality, even when there is no hate in the heart for one’s skin tone or sexual preference.

And I’m not sure how to explain this other than telling you to come live it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Being in "gimmick" doesn't give you right to call security staff & fellow workers the n word


I agree, it never should be said, kayfabe or not.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> If you can’t listen to the FTR podcast with Cornette and understand how much better wrestling can be when it FEELS real, then we are simply not wired the same.
> 
> Highly suggest you listen.


It doesn't ever feel real. If you've watched even one actual real fight, wrestling has never felt real, ever. 

I hate this stupid stance. Like 70's rasslin was this incredibly plausible thing ahaha.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The heat was very real. You must be too young to remember, but there was a time when, despite everyone knowing it was fake, it generated real heat and emotion from the fans.

Want to know why Omega/Page vs Bucks is viewed in such glowing light? Because they made it feel real. The Bucks calling him a jobber in ROH, Page genuinely acting upset that they kept putting themselves in his limelight, and Kenny just trying his best to maintain peace. We all know these guys are best friends, and the shit is scripted and staged.

Yet, when that bell rang, your disbelief was immediately turned off. You wanted Page to kick the living shit out of those guys, and you didn’t know how it would unfold. The Bucks’ emotion and desire to win those belts began to reveal themselves with how “hard” they seemed to be delivering those blows. Kenny began by trying to keep things civil, but eventually, even he was hell bent on teaching the Bucks a lesson. Next thing you know, you’ve got Matt Jackson stomping the shit out of Omega’s shoulder, that was “hurt” in his fight with Pac, and you remember these guys are friends when Matt looks at his hands with Kenny’s shoulder tape still in them.

You can know it is fake, but you can still be immersed into their universe. I could pull out a deck of cards and have you genuinely speaking to others, sharing what you saw, and questioning if magic is real in the moment, but once you have time to walk away, you remember that there can be no such thing as fucking Magic.

Wrestling is the same. When it is good, it absolutely can make you forget reality.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> The heat was very real. You must be too young to remember, but there was a time when, despite everyone knowing it was fake, it generated real heat and emotion from the fans.
> 
> Want to know why Omega/Page vs Bucks is viewed in such glowing light? Because they made it feel real. The Bucks calling him a jobber in ROH, Page genuinely acting upset that they kept putting themselves in his limelight, and Kenny just trying his best to maintain peace. We all know these guys are best friends, and the shit is scripted and staged.
> 
> ...


AEW has done this plenty, and done a really really wonderful job it. The whipping segment. Any MJF match. The Bucks vs Omega and Page. Moxley vs Darby. Just because they actively choose not to in some instances for the purposes of entertainment doesn't mean they can't or that they suck at that type of storytelling. 

Hell they even had one incredible match that both slapped your suspension of disbelief in the face AND delivered a great match that people could sink into with Pac vs Cassidy.

I have no problem with willful suspension of disbelief. What annoys is this idea of real heat. Back in the day half the crowd thought maybe it might just be real. That if only AEW treated every match with the same approach it would make the entire show better. But the toothpaste is out of the tube forever. Kayfabe is thoroughly dead. Not even MJF can get REAL heat because everyone knows in their soul Cody signed up to be whipped. The Revival does TEXTBOOK tag team stuff and their heat is limited. They're booed by smarky fans like MJF is booed because that's what your supposed to do. 

There's no undoing that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You telling me you listened to that podcast and don’t find yourself wondering how much of the eventual Bucks match is going to be a work, and how much is going to be a shoot?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> You telling me you listened to that podcast and don’t find yourself wondering how much of the eventual Bucks match is going to be a work, and how much is going to be a shoot?


Not even one bit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Not even one bit.


Well, maybe you have less faith in men than I do, because when they spoke about the Bucks thinking they could turn it into a work, “my family yadda yadda yadda”, I could sense a semblance of “Things could turn south as these two go into business for themselves.”


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Well, maybe you have less faith in men than I do, because when they spoke about the Bucks thinking they could turn it into a work, “my family yadda yadda yadda”, I could sense a semblance of “Things could turn south as these two go into business for themselves.”


All I heard was three men who complain all the time about how nobody cares about magic anymore trying to sincerely trick me into thinking their magic trick is real magic.

I prefer Penn and Teller.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> All I heard was three men who complain all the time about how nobody cares about magic anymore trying to sincerely trick me into thinking their magic trick is real magic.
> 
> I prefer Penn and Teller.


What do you like about wrestling? It's so much more fun when you're able to even slightly believe what is happening. Otherwise you may as well just watch gymnastics. I just don't get these type of responses talking down to people who try to believe this shit simply to enjoy it more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> All I heard was three men who complain all the time about how nobody cares about magic anymore trying to sincerely trick me into thinking their magic trick is real magic.
> 
> I prefer Penn and Teller.


People ask us all the time why we watch. WHY do you watch with that attitude? Just watch a clown show or a YouTube video of WWE2k20.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> All I heard was three men who complain all the time about how nobody cares about magic anymore trying to sincerely trick me into thinking their magic trick is real magic.
> 
> I prefer Penn and Teller.


Nobody believed the Walking Dead was real, does that mean Glenn should have winked at the camera while he was being killed by Negan? Was the actor an idiot for trying to draw real emotion from the audience in that instant? This is a sad outlook to have on things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Nobody believed the Walking Dead was real, does that mean Glenn should have winked at the camera while he was being killed by Negan? Was the actor an idiot for trying to draw real emotion from the audience in that instant? This is a sad outlook to have on things.


Wait, you mean you actually buy into fictional characters and storylines???


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is why I fucking hate the Attitude Era. It brought in a culture of fans that have this kind of attitude. Wrestling was better before too many eyes got on it, and people joined the party just cause it was the cool thing to do.

These aren’t wrestling fans today. Not sure what they are, but it isn’t wrestling fans.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Nobody believed the Walking Dead was real, does that mean Glenn should have winked at the camera while he was being killed by Negan? Was the actor an idiot for trying to draw real emotion from the audience in that instant? This is a sad outlook to have on things.


Yes, he probably should have. The Walking Dead is a TERRIBLE show that suffered immensely from losing Frank Darabont and turned into dour boring lame misery porn.

Remember the end of that episode when Glenn tore ass in the Mustang and was just loving it in season one? Levity. He didn't break the fourth wall like your strained example, but it was mixing up the tone.

Ever see Deadpool? Pretty popular movie, made a shit ton of money. Wade breaks the fourth wall in about 5 seconds into the movie. Does that make it an awful stupid shitty movie?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Deadpool is a character who has always broke the 4th wall. You go in HOPING to see that shit.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Yes, he probably should have. The Walking Dead is a TERRIBLE show that suffered immensely from losing Frank Darabont and turned into dour boring lame misery porn.
> 
> Remember the end of that episode when Glenn tore ass in the Mustang and was just loving it in season one? Levity. He didn't break the fourth wall like your strained example, but it was mixing up the tone.
> 
> Ever see Deadpool? Pretty popular movie, made a shit ton of money. Wade breaks the fourth wall in about 5 seconds into the movie. Does that make it an awful stupid shitty movie?


I didn't, I couldn't care less about superhero films; difference is that people know the Deadpool character to do this kind of thing, so it was to be expected. That type of movie is also a rarity; if half of all movies did that type of thing, the novelty would wear off very quickly.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I didn't, I couldn't care less about superhero films; difference is that people know the Deadpool character to do this kind of thing, so it was to be expected. That type of movie is also a rarity; if half of all movies did that type of thing, the novelty would wear off very quickly.


The Elite guys aren't known for breaking the fourth wall? Being the Elite hasn't been Deadpooling since basically the first episode? If you don't expect them to do their thing... Isn't that kind of your fault? Would you walk out of Deadpool screaming at management that Ryan Reynolds wasn't taking kayfabe seriously?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Yes, he probably should have. The Walking Dead is a TERRIBLE show that suffered immensely from losing Frank Darabont and turned into dour boring lame misery porn.
> 
> Remember the end of that episode when Glenn tore ass in the Mustang and was just loving it in season one? Levity. He didn't break the fourth wall like your strained example, but it was mixing up the tone.
> 
> Ever see Deadpool? Pretty popular movie, made a shit ton of money. Wade breaks the fourth wall in about 5 seconds into the movie. Does that make it an awful stupid shitty movie?


Ever read Deadpool? That's one of his super powers. It's his gimmick. It's also done in a way that is hilarious, hence the popularity. People go in knowing he's going to break the 4th wall. Wrestling doesn't need that and it makes the product worse. This is a terrible comparison.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I didn't, I couldn't care less about superhero films; difference is that people know the Deadpool character to do this kind of thing, so it was to be expected. That type of movie is also a rarity; if half of all movies did that type of thing, the novelty would wear off very quickly.


It certainly wouldn't work if Iron Man did it while in a huge battle and would be rightfully panned.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> The Elite guys aren't known for breaking the fourth wall? Being the Elite hasn't been Deadpooling since basically the first episode? If you don't expect them to do their thing... Isn't that kind of your fault? Would you walk out of Deadpool screaming at management that Ryan Reynolds wasn't taking kayfabe seriously?


Deadpool has been that way since day one. Deadpool is also entertaining and is a badass. The Bucks are none of those things.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Heat my God, the Heat. If Cornette shows up I don't just want him to just manage FTR and feud with the Bucks, he should wage war against the whole company. Maybe this could be the angle. Imagine him showing up in a AEW ring(when the fans have come back) and just unleash on "Olivier". Maybe bad mouthing AEW fans, calling them geeks and snowflakes. Hot damn.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> 34 year old joke for which Cornette was let go by nwa touched on racial stereotypes - if you don't know this you shouldn't be commenting on this subject


Feels like it needs to be pointed out again that Cornette quit the company and wasn't actually fired. They may have gone separate ways had he not apologised, but he wanted out. Also, I thought the fried chicken thing was a stereotype of the African-American experience, not the African one. Yes, it's a terrible joke -- yes, you can draw dots to get upset about it. I would have edited it off the show if that had been my job and approached Cornette about using a different analogy, because that one is insensitive, dated and too easy to misconstrue, especially for critics looking for ammo. But the joke is very obviously about a delicious and aromatic fried food being flaunted in front of a bunch of hungry people. It's gross, but it's not "racist."



Pippen94 said:


> Racially vilifying ppl is OK if it's a work?


That's not what anyone said. Stop misconstruing people on purpose. I think it's very well, and I'm sure Cornette himself would not agree with this today. The idea that he did it because he is racist instead of using heat to get his way is the point of contention. Cornette would loathe the word and what it represents now, but growing up where he grew up with the wrestling education he had, it's not the same thing as someone screaming that word at a Starbucks employee today. The word has, rightfully, gained far more of a reputation as a loaded and powerful one -- something Cornette recognises when recounting the story and deliberately avoiding using the word for anything other than documentary purposes (which he wouldn't even do today).

Louis CK, back before he got his ass fried, used the word on stage circa 2008 in a way that didn't come off as racist. Now, you wouldn't get away with it, because people would be like "Dude, just don't say the word at all." He's not saying it with hate in the story, he's just admitting to using the word to get heat, which he probably does regret now (even though he wouldn't admit to that randomly out of the blue with no context). If you actually listen to the guy's commentary and promos -- he's amazingly good at censoring himself -- it was his job for years. He wouldn't need it to get heat even if he went back and time, and I don't think he would. Not saying it was okay then, but it was a different time, sadly, and no, Cornette probably did not appreciate the scope of the word at all.



MontyCora said:


> It doesn't ever feel real. If you've watched even one actual real fight, wrestling has never felt real, ever.
> 
> I hate this stupid stance. Like 70's rasslin was this incredibly plausible thing ahaha.


It's not about feeling "real" all the time. It's about feeling real enough and at least trying to be a work.

EDIT: Oh, and as to what bdon said (sorry, I forgot to quote you, buddy): I get that. I'm from parts and grew up with that sort of stuff too. Casual racism, homophobia, sexism, ableism, etc. And it still exists. You still get people on these boards casually throwing around words like "retarded," not fully understanding what that could mean to people. It's a slow crawl to just finding words that actually fit your attitude, and I have no clue Cornette grew up alongside ideas that are well and truly antiquated. I mean, I did. It doesn't make them okay, sure, but I also don't think it's impossible to grow out of them either. I really don't think Cornette has an issue with Omega's prancing based on anything to do with sexuality. If Adrian Street were really "exotic," I don't think Corny would have a problem with him or his gimmick. It's Omega's work. My opinion.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Deadpool is Deadpool. Not every show should be Deadpoo
> 
> Deadpool has been that way since day one. Deadpool is also entertaining and is a badass. The Bucks are none of those things.


It's nice to have opinions.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> It's nice to have opinions.


It is nice to have rules. Deadpool does not suddenly not see the audience in one episode.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I’d prefer if Cornette stayed far away from AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Feels like it needs to be pointed out again that Cornette quit the company and wasn't actually fired. They may have gone separate ways had he not apologised, but he wanted out. Also, I thought the fried chicken thing was a stereotype of the African-American experience, not the African one. Yes, it's a terrible joke -- yes, you can draw dots to get upset about it. I would have edited it off the show if that had been my job and approached Cornette about using a different analogy, because that one is insensitive, dated and too easy to misconstrue, especially for critics looking for ammo. But the joke is very obviously about a delicious and aromatic fried food being flaunted in front of a bunch of hungry people. It's gross, but it's not "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two things, I'm not too sure Cornette has stopped using these words in private. lol Secondly, I cannot be sure but I may have heard Louis CK use the N word a few times since 08. In fact one time may have been during his SNL monolgue! Another time was when he was with the other stand up guys like Seinfeld and Chris Rock.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> It is nice to have rules. Deadpool does not suddenly not see the audience in one episode.


What the fuck? You realize the vast majority of Deadpools appearances are in Spider-Man, or other established books with their own tones, right? He shows up in a comic with the Fantastic Four and breaks the fourth wall... 

It's a complete tonal change that audiences love because they find it a nice subversion to the darker more serious stories... Almost like for example, a variety show on television. Or The Circus.

Like Sports Entertainment. Which is what AEW is trying to be.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> Two things, I'm not too sure Cornette has stopped using these words in private. lol Secondly, I cannot be sure but I may have heard Louis CK use the N word a few times since 08. In fact one time may have been during his SNL monolgue! Another time was when he was with the other stand up guys like Seinfeld and Chris Rock.


Yeah, I'm not saying that 2008 was the literal cut-off point. But we've progressed so much as a culture. It's not like racism should ever be excused, but to go back with the same cultural lens even a decade is asking to find worms.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Two things, I'm not too sure Cornette has stopped using these words in private. lol Secondly, I cannot be sure but I may have heard Louis CK use the N word a few times since 08. In fact one time may have been during his SNL monolgue! Another time was when he was with the other stand up guys like Seinfeld and Chris Rock.


Hey, look, another mind reader!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> What the fuck? You realize the vast majority of Deadpools appearances are in Spider-Man, or other established books with their own tones, right? He shows up in a comic with the Fantastic Four and breaks the fourth wall...
> 
> It's a complete tonal change that audiences love because they find it a nice subversion to the darker more serious stories... Almost like for example, a variety show on television. Or The Circus.
> 
> Like Sports Entertainment. Which is what AEW is trying to be.


Did you actually read what I wrote? I said he does not show up and stop breaking the fourth wall. I did not say he showed up in other mediums and stopped obeying his own rules...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hoo boy I knew it'd be a shit storm when I saw 5 pages and Jim Cornette. First, to answer the question I can't see Cornette ever doing it. He has a fanbase that disagrees with what AEW is and he himself has heat with many of the guys in AEW. He said in a recent podcast that he'd manage FTR on an independent show if it was within driving distance and a good independent promotion. I saw someone say that apparently this week he'd be cool with doing an AEW show if it was nearby which is really surprising to me.




Garty said:


> Why would ANY company want a washed-up, has-been, loud-mouth, ex-employee of everything he's touched since the 1980's?! He's a great wrestling historian, but his opinions of wrestling today are so unrealistic and unworkable, said company would be going backward, not forward.


Ah, the infamous Garty! I've heard so much about you. Nice to talk to you.

I disagree that his ideas of wrestling are unrealistic and unworkable. The Revival do what Cornette likes and they had a relatively successful career in the WWE and southern style traditional wrasslin' still draws big numbers in certain areas in the US. And by big numbers I mean 1000+ for independents.



elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm real sorry that you like to ignore the facts.
> 
> Cornette was obviously mocking Omega's sexuality in his review of Stadium Stampede by mentioning Olivier otherwise he would have just called him by his name or compared him to a person who is heterosexual. Personally, I can care less what Omega's sexuality is because it's 2020 but obviously Cornette does.


Until today I've never heard anything about Kenny Omega being bi sexual but a quick Google search shows that apparently he is indeed bi sexual. I highly doubt Jim Cornette himself knows what Kenny's sexuality is though.

Also, you viewing everything as homophobic is kind of homophobic in itself. I saw something on TV yesterday where someone said "He looks like a modern day James Dean!" and my first thought was "Oh, she's complimenting his look" not "JAMES DEAN IS RUMOURED TO HAVE BEEN GAY OR AT THE LEAST BI SEXUAL THEREFORE SHE IS SAYING HE LOOKS GAY HOMOPHOBE! HOMOPHOBEEEEEE!"

Also, Cornette has interviewed known gay wrestling personality Bert Prentice in the past and the two allegedly enjoy some kind of friendship so if he's a big angry homophobe someone should let Prentice know.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hot damn listening to this podcast between FTR and Cornette, I think it might be happening. It went from shooting to work like Corny was trying to lure them into an angle: podcast


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hoo boy I knew it'd be a shit storm when I saw 5 pages and Jim Cornette. First, to answer the question I can't see Cornette ever doing it. He has a fanbase that disagrees with what AEW is and he himself has heat with many of the guys in AEW. He said in a recent podcast that he'd manage FTR on an independent show if it was within driving distance and a good independent promotion. I saw someone say that apparently this week he'd be cool with doing an AEW show if it was nearby which is really surprising to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, don't you start acting like James Dean, you hear? 

And by that I mean don't drink and drive.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m sure that most of the stuff Cornette uses to describe Omega is about his work, but man, if you could live a week in the environment that Cornette and I grew up in, you’d say, “Ok. I get it now.”

Not to get off topic or into politics, but I really do believe Cornette is a bleeding heart liberal. Most all of Appalachia and the surrounding areas were prior to 2004 when Al Gore spent a few thousand dollars campaigning the areas. Then WV flips Republican for the first time in decades (unsure on KY, but our brothers to the West aren’t much different culturally or politically), and those that grew up liberal were now some sort of liberal conservative hybrid. It’s a very odd thing.

I say that to bring light to the fact that most of the area isn’t really racist, homophobic, etc on the surface. They don’t see skin color or sexual orientation and immediately feel “hate”. It is, however, a very “different” feeling to what they are used to being around. Offensive words and phrases, thoughts, etc all packing negative connotations are part of the every day lexicon they have known and had passed down through generations.

They know the “n word” is offensive, but they may still call an African-American male “a color boy” as an example.

Cornette shows his liberal views in the things he disparages, but he shows his IGNORANCE in the dog-whistle trigger terms he uses.

End of the day, he is an old white man from Appalachia, and those feelings of prancing equating to “homosexual” are hard to shake.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Considering the *homophobic* comments he made about Kenny Omega in his review of the Stadium Stampede match and his past racist comments, I don't think that AEW is interested at all.


I really wish this word would either be used right or not at all. I think 99% of the people that people think are "homophobic" are not scared of ****'s at all, nor have any fear of them, they may just not like them, think it's gross, or just not their cup of tea, or just may not be encouraging about it but none of those mean that they have a fear of ****'s or are afraid of them. I know you didn't invent the word it just gets thrown around too loosely and for any reason, much like the word racist. Anymore someone is "racist" if they prefer to be around people that look like them even though they have no ill will towards anyone.

On topic. Cornette isn't going to AEW, probably not even for a one off although it would be intriguing if they got together.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Hey bro, don't you start acting like James Dean, you hear?
> 
> And by that I mean don't drink and drive.


Jimmy Dean didn't die from drinking and driving he died from a car accident that allegedly wasn't his fault.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Feels like it needs to be pointed out again that Cornette quit the company and wasn't actually fired. They may have gone separate ways had he not apologised, but he wanted out. Also, I thought the fried chicken thing was a stereotype of the African-American experience, not the African one. Yes, it's a terrible joke -- yes, you can draw dots to get upset about it. I would have edited it off the show if that had been my job and approached Cornette about using a different analogy, because that one is insensitive, dated and too easy to misconstrue, especially for critics looking for ammo. But the joke is very obviously about a delicious and aromatic fried food being flaunted in front of a bunch of hungry people. It's gross, but it's not "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wolf Mark said:


> Two things, I'm not too sure Cornette has stopped using these words in private. lol Secondly, I cannot be sure but I may have heard Louis CK use the N word a few times since 08. In fact one time may have been during his SNL monolgue! Another time was when he was with the other stand up guys like Seinfeld and Chris Rock.


Has he ever called a black man the n word in public like Cornette acknowledged doing in that audio?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Did you actually read what I wrote? I said he does not show up and stop breaking the fourth wall. I did not say he showed up in other mediums and stopped obeying his own rules...


Sure he doesn't break the fourth wall sometimes. I feel like you're making bad examples because you don't know the source material you're referencing at all beyond the movies.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m sure that most of the stuff Cornette uses to describe Omega is about his work, but man, if you could live a week in the environment that Cornette and I grew up in, you’d say, “Ok. I get it now.”
> 
> Not to get off topic or into politics, but I really do believe Cornette is a bleeding heart liberal. Most all of Appalachia and the surrounding areas were prior to 2004 when Al Gore spent a few thousand dollars campaigning the areas. Then WV flips Republican for the first time in decades (unsure on KY, but our brothers to the West aren’t much different culturally or politically), and those that grew up liberal were now some sort of liberal conservative hybrid. It’s a very odd thing.
> 
> ...


He says he hates Republicans and big business and religion but with everything else Cornette is more right-wing than any Conservatives I am seeing on US TV, online, pretty much everywhere. lol I mean it is obvious he cannot stand...certain things. And all the SJW and snowflakes, he call them out everytime. He hates the outrage culture, esp. for a guy that pissing people off was his livelyhood in the territory days. His hate of AEW is based on that. They are ultra SJW and Liberal and vertue signaling and he hates it. Not to mention the humour and the spot fests and disrespecting the business(in his mind). 

Cornette is all about tradition. With its good and bad. But he is also a walking contradiction. I mean his arch enemy Vince Russo is the same but from the other end of the spectrum. Being from NYC he is probably more Liberal than Cornette at most things but yet he is a born again Christian Conservative who - get this - wrote the most filthiest anti-old school product ever. And he still believe in that sort of crash TV product. Somebody should lock them up chained together somewhere or something.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Deadpool literally got tired of everything, killed all of the Marvel characters, killed the artists drawing him, etc. All over an existential crisis basically.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> He says he hates Republicans and big business and religion but with everything else Cornette is more right-wing than any Conservatives I am seeing on US TV, online, pretty much everywhere. lol I mean it is obvious he cannot stand...certain things. And all the SJW and snowflakes, he call them out everytime. He hates the outrage culture, esp. for a guy that pissing people off was his livelyhood in the territory days. His hate of AEW is based on that. They are ultra SJW and Liberal and vertue signaling and he hates it. Not to mention the humour and the spot fests and disrespecting the business(in his mind).
> 
> Cornette is all about tradition. With its good and bad. But he is also a walking contradiction. I mean his arch enemy Vince Russo is the same but from the other end of the spectrum. Being from NYC he is probably more Liberal than Cornette at most things but yet he is a born again Christian Conservative who - get this - wrote the most filthiest anti-old school product ever. And he still believe in that sort of crash TV product. Somebody should lock them up chained together somewhere or something.


Like I said, it is a very odd thing to have witnessed in my lifetime. Most of Appalachia gets pissed when “racism” or the like is discussed, because they hear that only think in terms of “I have black friends!”, incapable of seeing how far down the rabbit hole racism goes.

So in their heads, SJW are just virtue-signaling crybabies looking to paint everyone as the villain, all because they refuse to admit, “Maybe the words and phrases I’ve used my entire life are offensive, and I, along with African-American friends, was too ignorant to even realize how inherently bigoted they are.”


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I’m sure that most of the stuff Cornette uses to describe Omega is about his work, but man, if you could live a week in the environment that Cornette and I grew up in, you’d say, “Ok. I get it now.”
> 
> Not to get off topic or into politics, but I really do believe Cornette is a bleeding heart liberal. Most all of Appalachia and the surrounding areas were prior to 2004 when Al Gore spent a few thousand dollars campaigning the areas. Then WV flips Republican for the first time in decades (unsure on KY, but our brothers to the West aren’t much different culturally or politically), and those that grew up liberal were now some sort of liberal conservative hybrid. It’s a very odd thing.
> 
> ...


To be absolutely clear, no I don't think Cornette is a clan member. No I don't think he's secretly this angry vile man in secret who has genuine and sincere hate in his heart for minorities. Well, not towards anyone but Russo. If I had to suspect I think he just honestly doesn't think that story being told presumably to a large group of possibly southern white fans was all that bad, and to casually use that word... 

He makes it clear in the context of the video and the story being told, he was using the word to make the black guy angry. Cornette has anger issues. This is known. That doesn't make what he did NOT racist. It sure as fuck was. But I can buy that he's not a fake liberal only virtue signaling his values all the time.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Feels like it needs to be pointed out again that Cornette quit the company and wasn't actually fired. They may have gone separate ways had he not apologised, but he wanted out. Also, I thought the fried chicken thing was a stereotype of the African-American experience, not the African one. Yes, it's a terrible joke -- yes, you can draw dots to get upset about it. I would have edited it off the show if that had been my job and approached Cornette about using a different analogy, because that one is insensitive, dated and too easy to misconstrue, especially for critics looking for ammo. But the joke is very obviously about a delicious and aromatic fried food being flaunted in front of a bunch of hungry people. It's gross, but it's not "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't tell me what Jim Cornette thinks. You don't know him & you don't have access to his mind. In that audio Cornette casually uses the n word & acknowledges calling a black security guard by that name to his face supposedly as his says to gain heat. Most recently Cornette's role with nwa came to an end after he told one of his longtime jokes which referenced negative racial stereotypes. On his podcast Jim comes across as quite worldly & up to spead with modern politics. One would assume he's aware of the connotations in what was said, however we can't say what he knows & doesn't. One thing is certain Jim's actions can be viewed as racist & given he's somebody who undertakes such actions he can be acknowledged as a racist. Either way he won't be working on national TV anytime soon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well said. And that’s the issue.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> You can't tell me what Jim Cornette thinks. You don't know him & you don't have access to his mind. In that audio Cornette casually uses the n word & acknowledges calling a black security guard by that name to his face supposedly as his says to gain heat. Most recently Cornette's role with nwa came to an end after he told one of his longtime jokes which referenced negative racial stereotypes. On his podcast Jim comes across as quite worldly & up to spead with modern politics. One would assume he's aware of the connotations in what was said, however we can't say what he knows & doesn't. One thing is certain Jim's actions can be viewed as racist & given he's somebody who undertakes such actions he can be acknowledged as a racist. Either way he won't be working on national TV anytime soon


He can't tell you what Cornette thinks because he doesn't know him but you're okay to assume Cornette is a racist based off audio from 25 years ago and a hunger joke from last year.

If Cornette is racist why did he give Shelton Benjamin such a super push everywhere he's been? OVW, ROH etc... Cornette pushed Shelton so hard in ROH that people were over it and wanted it to end.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Cornette's so old-school he could actually attract lapsed fans of wrestling who yearn for the 80s style of rasslin' to AEW. The Khans need to realize that they need a generational variety in their audience, and Cornette's the man to do it. Let him be like Heenan was in the 80s when he managed the top and upper-midcard heels, except Cornette manages anyone and everyone whom embody the antitheses of the indie mindset of flips and kicks.

Money.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Like I said, it is a very odd thing to have witnessed in my lifetime. Most of Appalachia gets pissed when “racism” or the like is discussed, because they hear that only think in terms of “I have black friends!”, incapable of seeing how far down the rabbit hole racism goes.
> 
> So in their heads, SJW are just virtue-signaling crybabies looking to paint everyone as the villain, all because they refuse to admit, “Maybe the words and phrases I’ve used my entire life are offensive, and I, along with African-American friends, was too ignorant to even realize how inherently bigoted they are.”


I get what you are saying but it goes with Corny's personality too. The guy is all piss & vinegar so if he's an Appalachian, he's the worst spokesman for Appalachians ever basically. lol 

But if I had to guess which kind irritates him the most would be the...wussy kind more than the different skin colors kind.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I get what you are saying but it goes with Corny's personality too. The guy is all piss & vinegar so if he's an Appalachian, he's the worst spokesman for Appalachians ever basically. lol
> 
> But if I had to guess which kind irritates him the most would be the...wussy kind more than the different skin colors kind.


Bro...he IS Appalachia. Far behind the times.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

god, if he just manages them one time and gets to do a promo. he could have mid south heat again.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I think there is 0 chance that Kahn and AEW would hire him considering his racist and unapologetic past. Thankfully they have chosen to have integrity and be on the right side of history when it comes to who they choose to work with.


Isn't AEW working with Mike Tyson ? you know Mike Tyson....the convicted rapist


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

bobby_heenan said:


> Isn't AEW working with Mike Tyson ? you know Mike Tyson....the convicted rapist


Big difference is that Tyson did 6 years in jail and has done his time. That was 18 years ago. That won’t fix the trauma of the people he hurt, but (as far as I know) he hasn’t had any issues of that kind since. My point is, if Khan has no tolerance for Hulk and Linda Hogan when it came to problematic comments, why would he hire Cornette? One would think
That chances are extremely slim.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Big difference is that Tyson did 6 years in jail and has done his time. That was 18 years ago. That won’t fix the trauma of the people he hurt, but (as far as I know) he hasn’t had any issues of that kind since. My point is, if Khan has no tolerance for Hulk and Linda Hogan when it came to problematic comments, why would he hire Cornette? One would think
> That chances are extremely slim.


Cornette is not racist


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bobby_heenan said:


> Cornette is not racist


when you casually use the hard R you are racist.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

bobby_heenan said:


> Cornette is not racist


He is a white man born and raised in America and in the south. Whether he would like to admit it or not, racism is deep in his roots, intentional or not. His choice of words and phrases mean something and hold weight.

I don’t know how many of you are white, If you are, I implore you to just LISTEN to your Brown and Black brothers and sisters that call out racism when we see it. When myself or bdon say things like “I know it when I see it” please trust in us.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> when you casually use the hard R you are racist.


what does that mean?
as far as I know Cornette made a bad joke and quit over it yet that makes him worse to work with than convicted rapist Mike Tyson ??
For everyone offended by Cornette's starving Ethiopian joke I hope they are just as offended by South Park's Starvin Marvin episode, we are on a predominately WWE forum, fans of a company owned by Vince McMahon FFS
(also Cornette is one of the loudest critics of Trump their is)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

spiderguy252000 said:


> He is a white man born and raised in American and in the south. Whether he would like to admit it or not, racism is deep in his roots, intentional or not. His choice of words and phrases mean something and hold weight.
> 
> I don’t know how many of you are white, If you are, I implore you to just LISTEN to your Brown and Black brothers and sisters that call out racism when we see it. When myself or bdone say things like “I know it when I see it” please trust in us.


Full transparency, I am a white guy. I know it when I see it and hear it. He likely does not have hate in his heart, but for many, there is a certain air of entitlement that comes with living in the Bible Belt. You see it every day in these areas: they absolutely consider their African-American neighbors and coworkers to be family, genuine brothers. But the first sign of an African-American doing anything wrong in WhereverElse, USA, and that man is automatically dubbed “a thug” or “gangster”.

Want equal rights so their neighbors may have a good life but refuse to see life may be different beyond those hollers and hills. 

Now on the flip side of that coin, is that they’re just as quick to scream for “the lone wolf” shooter in these mass shootings to be gunned down without trial.

It’s a really interesting dichotomy that one can only begin to understand by living it. I love my hometown , and the people in it, but they are absolutely ignorant about a lot of things. Cornette is more open-minded to the struggles of POC, but he shows his ignorance and inadvertent racism in his choices of words, all very likely due to the ways in which people of his generation and the one before spoke.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bobby_heenan said:


> what does that mean?
> as far as I know Cornette made a bad joke and quit over it yet that makes him worse to work with than convicted rapist Mike Tyson ??
> For everyone offended by Cornette's starving Ethiopian joke I hope they are just as offended by South Park's Starvin Marvin episode, we are on a predominately WWE forum, fans of a company owned by Vince McMahon FFS
> (also Cornette is one of the loudest critics of Trump their is)


i mean N****R
If it wasn't clear enough, it should be now.

if you don't consider the word offensive OR his joke, then you do not understand what racism is. You do not understand that black people have gone through hundreds of years of oppression and by continuing to use the word, you're going to continue oppressing even if you're "nOt RaCiSt".

and fyi, just because he doesn't support trump, it does NOT mean that he's not racist. Joe Biden is also a racist and he's a democrat. There are liberal racists. People who say "but im LiBeRaL" are part of the problem. Amy Cooper identifies as liberal and she still called the cops on a black man who was bird watching. You've seen that video, im sure.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Full transparency, I am a white guy. I know it when I see it and hear it. He likely does not have hate in his heart, but for many, there is a certain air of entitlement that comes with living in the Bible Belt. You see it every day in these areas: they absolutely consider their African-American neighbors and coworkers to be family, genuine brothers. But the first sign of an African-American doing anything wrong in WhereverElse, USA, and that man is automatically dubbed “a thug” or “gangster”.
> 
> Want equal rights so their neighbors may have a good life but refuse to see life may be different beyond those hollers and hills.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your advocacy brother ✊🏽 And to be on topic I totally agree with your assessment.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I appreciate your advocacy brother ✊🏽 And to be on topic I totally agree with your assessment.


i think a lot of people still have 1 eye closed to this shit.
it's a wrestling forum. race has and still continues to impact a wrestler's chance of succeeding, let's be honest.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

We are legit arguing about Cornette using the N-Word TWENTY FIVE YEARS AGO when we can barely understand the context due to shitty audio footage.. Someone on here told me he said on a podcast that he really regretted it and apologised also. What is the issue?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t need to hear the N-word to know the racism.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> i mean N****R
> If it wasn't clear enough, it should be now.
> 
> if you don't consider the word offensive OR his joke, then you do not understand what racism is. You do not understand that black people have gone through hundreds of years of oppression and by continuing to use the word, you're going to continue oppressing even if you're "nOt RaCiSt".
> ...


Even Jericho is getting abuse for saying 'all lives matter' in response to a Black Lives Matter tweet


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We are legit arguing about Cornette using the N-Word TWENTY FIVE YEARS AGO when we can barely understand the context due to shitty audio footage.. Someone on here told me he said on a podcast that he really regretted it and apologised also. What is the issue?


the issue is apparently people can forgive Tyson for rape but not Cornette who apologized for something that happened years ago. Tyson has never apologized for raping a woman


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bobby_heenan said:


> the issue is apparently people can forgive Tyson for rape but not Cornette who apologized for something that happened years ago. Tyson has never apologized for raping a woman


Cornettes racist comment was made late last year? Tyson did his time and repented.

Using Tyson as an excuse for Cornette just tells me that you’re willing to defend a racist. You continue as you wish.


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you might see Jim manage FTR once or twice, But it won't be in AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of time would one expect someone to face for saying the N word so people could eventually forgive them? Seems like you're creating an impossible task. I daresay "losing your job" could be enough punishment, so if he did "lose his job" does that mean Cornette has officially faced his punishment and we can forgive him too?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of time would one expect someone to face for saying the N word so people could eventually forgive them? Seems like you're creating an impossible task. I daresay "losing your job" could be enough punishment, so if he did "lose his job" does that mean Cornette has officially faced his punishment and we can forgive him too?


I would think it should be like prison. You are punished for a crime, you serve time and that's it. Now I don't known when or where Cornette may have said the N word but losing his job in the NWA for saying a racial joke was a type of punishment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Listen to him talk about Japanese wrestlers. That’s racially tinged, too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Listen to him talk about Japanese wrestlers. That’s racially tinged, too.


Who? Cornette? Dude has Japanese wrestling autographs and posters in his home and always puts over how much he loves the style and how great they are.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And lots of racists “have black friends”.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> And lots of racists “have black friends”.


Sure, but hypothetically if I hated Japanese people I wouldn't want their faces, language, posters or signatures in my house and I certainly wouldn't praise them.

Cornette tried to get a few Japanese guys booked in Ring Of Honor for a big WrestleMania show by the way, I think one of the names he mentioned he wanted to get was KENTA. I'm fairly confident that he doesn't hate Japanese people.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We are legit arguing about Cornette using the N-Word TWENTY FIVE YEARS AGO when we can barely understand the context due to shitty audio footage.. Someone on here told me he said on a podcast that he really regretted it and apologised also. What is the issue?


What’s the issue? That he said it in the first place.

You can’t just apologize and say you regret and think that’s enough.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> What’s the issue? That he said it in the first place.
> 
> You can’t just apologize and say you regret and think that’s enough.


Why not? If he regrets it and he apologize. What more can be done? What type of punishment would make you happy?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure, but hypothetically if I hated Japanese people I wouldn't want their faces, language, posters or signatures in my house and I certainly wouldn't praise them.
> 
> Cornette tried to get a few Japanese guys booked in Ring Of Honor for a big WrestleMania show by the way, I think one of the names he mentioned he wanted to get was KENTA. I'm fairly confident that he doesn't hate Japanese people.


No, as I’ve said numerous times in this thread, I don’t think he has “Hate” in his heart, but he speaks in a way that is highly offensive due to his upbringing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why not? If he regrets it and he apologize. What more can be done? What type of punishment would make you happy?


I don’t want him to be punished, I just wouldn’t work with someone who says something like that.

For me I have a list of things I just don’t deal with

-Use of the N word when you aren’t allowed to say it
-Pretty much any other derogatory remark that can offend someones race or culture
-Calling someone who is autistic or has special needs “retarded”
-Child molesters 

Cornette said what he said, that’s who he is IMO. He was old enough to know what he was saying and he said it anyway. So I’m good on him. He can do his little podcast and cry about AEW all he wants. He gets no support from me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I don’t want him to be punished, I just wouldn’t work with someone who says something like that.
> 
> For me I have a list of things I just don’t deal with
> 
> ...


Rapists, serial killers and murderers are all good then? Weird priorities, man.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> I don’t want him to be punished, I just wouldn’t work with someone who says something like that.
> 
> For me I have a list of things I just don’t deal with
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I would want to work with someone that says that all the time on a daily basis. But if it's someone that said something like that years ago and doesn't say that anymore, I would not have a problem with it, cause I believe in change and in people getting better and second chances.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> What’s the issue? That he said it in the first place.
> 
> You can’t just apologize and say you regret and think that’s enough.


So why is it okay for Mike Tyson? He can't just apologise and say he regrets raping and wife bashing and think that's enough.

And around and around we go. This is why AEW needs to be consistent. Either you're against everyone that has done the wrong thing in the past or you're accepting that people grow and learn.

Makes me chuckle that the same people who were going mental for Mike Tyson's debut and didn't care about his background are blasting Cornette for something he said in the mid 90's.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So why is it okay for Mike Tyson? He can't just apologise and say he regrets raping and wife bashing and think that's enough.
> 
> And around and around we go. This is why AEW needs to be consistent. Either you're against everyone that has done the wrong thing in the past or you're accepting that people grow and learn.
> 
> Makes me chuckle that the same people who were going mental for Mike Tyson's debut and didn't care about his background are blasting Cornette for something he said in the mid 90's.


Here’s the thing though, Cornette is still showing the same behavior. The fried chicken comment was made just last year. If he stops his problematic comments for a long period of time and shows that he is working on the blind spots in his white privilege, then by ALL MEANS hire him. I’m not sure that has been shown yet. I’m all for second chances, but the person needs to be willing to own up and work on change.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Here’s the thing though, Cornette is still showing the same behavior. The fried chicken comment was made just last year. If he stops his problematic comments for a long period of time and shows that he is working on the blind spots in his white privilege, then by ALL MEANS hire him. I’m not sure that has been shown yet. I’m all for second chances, but the person needs to be willing to own up and work on change.


I honestly don't think the fried chicken is a racial joke. I think the funny part of the joke is to imagine this behemoth of a man running through Africa with a bucket of fried chicken on his head with hungry Ethiopian children following behind him. You can't really make the joke about any other food because if he said "Running through Ethiopia with a hamburger on his head" people would be like "Wot?" but bucket of chicken on the head gives you a funny thought in your head. Is the joke a bit dark and making fun of something that isn't really funny? Yes. Is it racist? No.

I don't know, maybe he is this big southern racist but he seems really into pushing black people, speaking highly of black people (Scorpio Sky is one of the few he likes in AEW) and helping black people make their dreams come true. Also, multiple black wrestlers (Such as New Jack) say that Cornette isn't a racist.

He also has said publicly that he admires Barack Obama...


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I honestly don't think the fried chicken is a racial joke. I think the funny part of the joke is to imagine this behemoth of a man running through Africa with a bucket of fried chicken on his head with hungry Ethiopian children following behind him. You can't really make the joke about any other food because if he said "Running through Ethiopia with a hamburger on his head" people would be like "Wot?" but bucket of chicken on the head gives you a funny thought in your head. Is the joke a bit dark and making fun of something that isn't really funny? Yes. Is it racist? No.*
> 
> I don't know, maybe he is this big southern racist but he seems really into pushing black people, speaking highly of black people (Scorpio Sky is one of the few he likes in AEW) and helping black people make their dreams come true. Also, multiple black wrestlers (Such as New Jack) say that Cornette isn't a racist.
> 
> He also has said publicly that he admires Barack Obama...


....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Can the OP rename this thread politics. A blunt old school living in a modern day senstive timebomb era.

Both sides suck

End of story . Why do people wanna pick at this after this long. You're all right and all are wrong.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> ....


Humor is not for everyone. People would be trying to cancel George Carlin today if he was still alive. The Twitter Warriors are even trying to cancel Dave Chappelle now. Cornette is a big fan of South Park and he likened it to the episode of Starvin' Marvin. Also, he told the same joke on RAW around 1996 so he likely just reached back into his large vault of sayings and pulled one out.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Listen, Its not my job to educate some of you, but I sincerely hope you look within yourself and your blind spots when it comes to race. I’ll leave this one funny video that might help you understand a little and call it a day:





please remember to check yourself and listen to those people of color around you! ❤✊🏽


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Listen, Its not my job to educate some of you, but I sincerely hope you look within yourself and your blind spots when it comes to race. I’ll leave this one funny video that might help you understand a little and call it a day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a condescending comment. For sure there is a lot of ignorance out there, but talking down to people as if you are the paragon of race relations and everyone else needs to learn is not helpful. Humor is supposed to be offensive in many cases. We have to be able to laugh at ourselves otherwise we end up with the thought police who know what you "really" meant better than you do somehow.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cornette obviously has a dark sense of humour he's into South Park which is quite dark and makes fun of things that shouldn't be made fun of, he loves Family Guy as well which often makes fun of things that shouldn't be as well (Although it's more chill than South Park). Hell, South Park has a character called "Token Black" who for 16 years was one of just two regular characters on the show (Chef being the other one). I think even now they only have two regular black characters on their show.

Some could argue that the character of Token Black is racist suggesting that South Park needed to have a black character so they've made Token and that they don't really see black people as anything more than a character to avoid complaints but someone who does know the show and knows the comedy knows that Token is actually Matt Stone and Trey Parker making fun of other TV shows who feel that way.

With Cornette's joke I guarantee he's too smart to say it publicly if he knew it was racist. He's not some dumb out of touch dude he's really intelligent and even if he was this closeted racist (Which again, I doubt) it'd be stupid for him to be this blatant about it.

In regards to the above video, anyone who assumes ALL black people like fried chicken isn't racist but they're definitely stupid.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I honestly don't think the fried chicken is a racial joke. I think the funny part of the joke is to imagine this behemoth of a man running through Africa with a bucket of fried chicken on his head with hungry Ethiopian children following behind him. You can't really make the joke about any other food because if he said "Running through Ethiopia with a hamburger on his head" people would be like "Wot?" but bucket of chicken on the head gives you a funny thought in your head. Is the joke a bit dark and making fun of something that isn't really funny? Yes. Is it racist? No.
> 
> I don't know, maybe he is this big southern racist but he seems really into pushing black people, speaking highly of black people (Scorpio Sky is one of the few he likes in AEW) and helping black people make their dreams come true. Also, multiple black wrestlers (Such as New Jack) say that Cornette isn't a racist.
> 
> He also has said publicly that he admires Barack Obama...


The connotations of the things that Jim says are lost in translation with you, mate. It’s an American thing. You don’t make jokes about fried chicken, water melon, “purple drank”, etc pointed around African-American without KNOWING the stereotypes you’re suggesting. As a Caucasian in America, you simply know not to make those remarks. 

And again, he doesn’t have to have a heart filled with hate to be making racist comments. You’re not understanding the sentiment, because you’ve not lived this. He is one of millions of Appalachia people who all grew up too poor, working class to think in terms of skin color, yet they still make comments from a forgotten time that is just engrained into the very fabric of the culture to the very point that even the POC who have grown up there don’t sense the inherent racism in what the words and phrases suggest. Because they KNOW the person isn’t holding hate in their heart.

Jim is like a lot of the Scot-Irish of the Appalachia mountains and very cognizant of the trials and tribulations felt by people of color, because Appalachia WHITE people are a part of the US’s misunderstood and disenfranchised population as well, but the dialect and language used remains from a time before the civil rights movement.

Doesn’t make it right, though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Humor is not for everyone. People would be trying to cancel George Carlin today if he was still alive. The Twitter Warriors are even trying to cancel Dave Chappelle now. Cornette is a big fan of South Park and he likened it to the episode of Starvin' Marvin. Also, he told the same joke on RAW around 1996 so he likely just reached back into his large vault of sayings and pulled one out.


This is an interesting point of things, because you’re right, George Carlin said some outrageous things. But...Carlin is a comedian known for being outrageous. You go to his show knowing to check the thin skin at the door, because he is going to make light of a lot of the ills of the world. Through a George Carlin, a Richard Pryor, etc, one could genuinely find relatable things with each other.

Jim Cornette is not a standup comedian. He can not say the things he does and represent a company trying to reach the masses.

Race in America is a web of complexities that one can’t really begin to understand, unless you’ve lived it. And even then, you don’t fully grasp how far down the rabbit hole goes. I’m 36 years old and still find interesting things that make me say, “Ahhh, I get it now”.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> The connotations of the things that Jim says are lost in translation with you, mate. It’s an American thing. You don’t make jokes about fried chicken, water melon, “purple drank”, etc pointed around African-American without KNOWING the stereotypes you’re suggesting. As a Caucasian in America, you simply know not to make those remarks.
> 
> And again, he doesn’t have to have a heart filled with hate to be making racist comments. You’re not understanding the sentiment, because you’ve not lived this. He is one of millions of Appalachia people who all grew up too poor, working class to think in terms of skin color, yet they still make comments from a forgotten time that is just engrained into the very fabric of the culture to the very point that even the POC who have grown up there don’t sense the inherent racism in what the words and phrases suggest. Because they KNOW the person isn’t holding hate in their heart.
> 
> ...


Well, Jim did not exactly grow up poor. But that is a different topic.

There is the nuanced question I want to ask that I should never ask on a forum because this is the internet and nuanced conversations are rarely allowed. I should ask it offline though because I am genuinely curious if it is a point or not. I hate stereotypes because they treat people as groups. I hate group think. Everyone is an important individual and individual traits are far more important and say more about you than what group(s) you happen to belong to or are assigned to by others.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> This is an interesting point of things, because you’re right, George Carlin said some outrageous things. But...Carlin is a comedian known for being outrageous. You go to his show knowing to check the thin skin at the door, because he is going to make light of a lot of the ills of the world. Through a George Carlin, a Richard Pryor, etc, one could genuinely find relatable things with each other.
> 
> Jim Cornette is not a standup comedian. He can not say the things he does and represent a company trying to reach the masses.
> 
> Race in America is a web of complexities that one can’t really begin to understand, unless you’ve lived it. And even then, you don’t fully grasp how far down the rabbit hole goes. I’m 36 years old and still find interesting things that make me say, “Ahhh, I get it now”.


Jim is not a stand-up comedian, but he is a heel. I would hope at least some of the rules for leaving your thin skin at the door apply for heels in a worked environment as well. I made a point earlier how actors like Ed Harris or Luke Kleintank can play racists and literal Nazis in movies and TV but NO ONE would accuse them of being that way in real life. I admit wrestling is different than those mediums for many reasons, but they are still actors portraying characters at some level. A heel should be legit hated by the audience in the same way the villain in a movie or show should be. Buh Buh Ray Dudley did it, New Jack certainly did some real racially based heel work (in Cornette's company I might add).

Maybe it is just a different time now where heels are the cool guys people want to cheer, I dunno. But was Sgt. Slaughter kayfabe siding with a government that had literally killed US soldiers not as bad as telling an intensive joke? In my book, murdering people is worse than words. You had Nikolai Volkoff singing the national anthem of the main enemy of free peoples who threatened nuclear war! I just think the outrage meter is a little inconsistent here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

OK how about a fair medium. What about colonel Robert parker manages FTR?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If he showed up and called Kenny "Olivier" to his face it would be the greatest moment in wrestling history.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> The connotations of the things that Jim says are lost in translation with you, mate. It’s an American thing. You don’t make jokes about fried chicken, water melon, “purple drank”, etc pointed around African-American without KNOWING the stereotypes you’re suggesting. As a Caucasian in America, you simply know not to make those remarks.
> 
> And again, he doesn’t have to have a heart filled with hate to be making racist comments. You’re not understanding the sentiment, because you’ve not lived this. He is one of millions of Appalachia people who all grew up too poor, working class to think in terms of skin color, yet they still make comments from a forgotten time that is just engrained into the very fabric of the culture to the very point that even the POC who have grown up there don’t sense the inherent racism in what the words and phrases suggest. Because they KNOW the person isn’t holding hate in their heart.
> 
> ...


He didn't say anything about any of those things about African-Americans though. And he might not be a comedian, but he certainly is a performer and cultural commentator that uses humor. He does one man shows that could be described as "comedy." I think you're being a bit loose with this one. 

And I do want to point out that it's pretty American of you to point out what an American thing is, haha. We know. We have race relations here too. And we're familiar with all the stereotypes. We are raised on your culture and have our own colonial past to respond to. I do think your insight into the Appalachia is awesome. I've always felt that about those regions, it's interesting to hear about it from someone from there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> He didn't say anything about any of those things about African-Americans though. And he might not be a comedian, but he certainly is a performer and cultural commentator that uses humor. He does one man shows that could be described as "comedy." I think you're being a bit loose with this one.
> 
> And I do want to point out that it's pretty American of you to point out what an American thing is, haha. We know. We have race relations here too. And we're familiar with all the stereotypes. We are raised on your culture and have our own colonial past to respond to. I do think your insight into the Appalachia is awesome. I've always felt that about those regions, it's interesting to hear about it from someone from there.


He didn’t make a fried chicken joke? I must have misunderstood what he said. I certainly don’t think he should be vilified for it, but I also wouldn’t want him representing my company with the way he speaks. There are very negative connotations with the way he describes certain things, even though he doesn’t inherently hate black people, trans people, homosexuals, or whatever.

He can say what he wants on his podcast. I find him hilarious for the most part, but the way you speak on a podcast can’t be the same as an announcer or character in a wrestling show. Not in 2020. Look at the negative press MJF got for merely flipping off a kid.

Appalachia is wild, man. The nicest people you’ll ever meet, but also very ignorant to their own racist tendencies. And like Cornette, they always believe racism is simply “hating” black people.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If he showed up and called Kenny "Olivier" to his face it would be the greatest moment in wrestling history.


Doesn't have the balls. Cornette has shown again and again that he barks louder than just about anyone, but it's all bark.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Rapists, serial killers and murderers are all good then? Weird priorities, man.


Did I say that?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So why is it okay for Mike Tyson? He can't just apologise and say he regrets raping and wife bashing and think that's enough.
> 
> And around and around we go. This is why AEW needs to be consistent. Either you're against everyone that has done the wrong thing in the past or you're accepting that people grow and learn.
> 
> Makes me chuckle that the same people who were going mental for Mike Tyson's debut and didn't care about his background are blasting Cornette for something he said in the mid 90's.


Mike Tyson was accused of something. You guys should read up on the case before just saying what he did. It’s actually an interesting case.

You guys defending Cornette because you want to be entertained by him and just like yeah he said the N word so what that was so long ago are exactly what’s wrong with this world.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I honestly don't think the fried chicken is a racial joke. I think the funny part of the joke is to imagine this behemoth of a man running through Africa with a bucket of fried chicken on his head with hungry Ethiopian children following behind him. You can't really make the joke about any other food because if he said "Running through Ethiopia with a hamburger on his head" people would be like "Wot?" but bucket of chicken on the head gives you a funny thought in your head. Is the joke a bit dark and making fun of something that isn't really funny? Yes. Is it racist? No.
> 
> I don't know, maybe he is this big southern racist but he seems really into pushing black people, speaking highly of black people (Scorpio Sky is one of the few he likes in AEW) and helping black people make their dreams come true. Also, multiple black wrestlers (Such as New Jack) say that Cornette isn't a racist.
> 
> He also has said publicly that he admires Barack Obama...


“Im not a racist I admire Barack
Obama”


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm not saying I would want to work with someone that says that all the time on a daily basis. But if it's someone that said something like that years ago and doesn't say that anymore, I would not have a problem with it, cause I believe in change and in people getting better and second chances.


Theres no buts. Not to mention Cornette just seems to not get it. AEW is fine without him honestly.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If he did show up to manage them, that would be one of the greatest works ever, given the amount of bad-mouthing he does about AEW.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of time would one expect someone to face for saying the N word so people could eventually forgive them? Seems like you're creating an impossible task. I daresay "losing your job" could be enough punishment, so if he did "lose his job" does that mean Cornette has officially faced his punishment and we can forgive him too?


exactly, a man can be forgiven for rape because he has been to jail yet he has never showed any remorse but a man that lost his job for saying a word and apologized for it is not forgiven?........mAkeS SeNSe 😵


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bobby_heenan said:


> exactly, a man can be forgiven for rape because he has been to jail yet he has never showed any remorse but a man that lost his job for saying a word and apologized for it is not forgiven?........mAkeS SeNSe 😵


Y'all need to stop with this he apologized for it crap. People only apologize when there's outrage to what they said or did. Cornette isn't sorry for what he said. He knew what he was doing. 

Also read up on Tyson case or stop discussing it because most of you clearly dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> He didn’t make a fried chicken joke? I must have misunderstood what he said. I certainly don’t think he should be vilified for it, but I also wouldn’t want him representing my company with the way he speaks. There are very negative connotations with the way he describes certain things, even though he doesn’t inherently hate black people, trans people, homosexuals, or whatever.
> 
> He can say what he wants on his podcast. I find him hilarious for the most part, but the way you speak on a podcast can’t be the same as an announcer or character in a wrestling show. Not in 2020. Look at the negative press MJF got for merely flipping off a kid.
> 
> Appalachia is wild, man. The nicest people you’ll ever meet, but also very ignorant to their own racist tendencies. And like Cornette, they always believe racism is simply “hating” black people.


He made a fried chicken joke, but not in reference to African-Americans. It's a technicality to some, but if we to talk about how internalised stuff gets, that's not something that actually happened, and not all people from African countries have the same experiences as black people in the United States. I don't completely disagree that I find the way Cornette talks abrasive. He doesn't use soft language at all, and occasionally the things he says can be misinterpreted as dog whistles. Where I disagree with you is in knowing his mind that he thinks racism is simply "hating" black people. I'm pretty sure over the next few weeks he'll be speaking to this and how internalised and ignorant people get. It doesn't mean he _can't_ be a hypocrite, but I think you're taking that wild Appalachian experience and applying it writ large. 



MontyCora said:


> Doesn't have the balls. Cornette has shown again and again that he barks louder than just about anyone, but it's all bark.


Sure looked like he was standing up to Santino Marella and screaming exactly what he said on his podcast about him down his neck. But I remember when that came out and people _literally_ saw a different thing because they wanted to. 



NXT Only said:


> Y'all need to stop with this he apologized for it crap. People only apologize when there's outrage to what they said or did. Cornette isn't sorry for what he said. He knew what he was doing.
> 
> Also read up on Tyson case or stop discussing it because most of you clearly dont know what you're talking about.


I don't actually disagree big time on the apology point. Some of them do ring hollow and are only when a guy is caught. For example, Louis CK's when it was years of pressure within the comedy community to sweep it away because he knew it was wrong. I don't agree with you specifically on Cornette though. He's shown amendments to his behavior, which is what an apology is supposed to mean. And I don't know what we're talking about him specifically apologising for here, but you can very clearly see him adopt different cultural attitudes over the years. He used to use a homophobic slur, for example, to describe himself and Heyman as managers. Not because they were gay, or because he didn't like gay people, but because he felt (at the time), that it described a less masculine quality about themselves. He now avoids using that word even when accounting stories of what people said in the day, regardless of if they mean it to be overtly homophobic or if it's just a symptom of cultural ignorance. 

No one is saying that Cornette is perfect, but should we demand Shawn Spears be thrown out of AEW for making rape jokes? He was old enough to know better. What about Cody for the stuff popping up in his Twitter? Jericho for his tweets? I'm not saying we should be lazy and stop trying to pursue justice, but it's about making society better, not tearing up everyone that has ever made a false step. Cornette doesn't use that language anymore. Amended behaviour is a much better apology than "Sorry, guys." 

It's kind of weird how you will vilify Cornette but defend Tyson.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cornette still says things about the Japanese women and the “sissies” and Omega’s prancing that is a bad look. It sounds like listening to my great grandpa use words and phrases that he shouldn’t.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> “Im not a racist I admire Barack
> Obama”


I dunno man if hypothetically I hated women or I hated Chinese people I definitely wouldn't come out and say I admire a woman or a Chinese person. As a matter of fact my big cloud of hate would probably point blank stop me from feeling that way because the idea of admiring a Chinese person or a woman and admitting they're doing good would probably be too much for me.

The racism argument has plenty going against it when you take into account Cornette's love of multiple black wrestlers, Cornette giving said black wrestlers jobs, admiring America's first black president, booking black wrestlers to win championships (At one stage during his ROH tenure 2/4 ROH Champions were black). Racists don't admire the people they hate or give them prominent spots on television

And the only argument we have FOR him being racist is some audio from 25 years ago where he says he said the N-Word to get heat (A shitty thing to do admittedly) and a barely offensive hunger joke. I think some of you call Cornette racist simply because you don't like him and it's easier to paint someone you don't like with that brush as opposed to someone you do. Guarantee if Cody made the hunger joke and said the N-Word 10 years ago it'd all be sweet.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I dunno man if hypothetically I hated women or I hated Chinese people I definitely wouldn't come out and say I admire a woman or a Chinese person. As a matter of fact my big cloud of hate would probably point blank stop me from feeling that way because the idea of admiring a Chinese person or a woman and admitting they're doing good would probably be too much for me.
> 
> The racism argument has plenty going against it when you take into account Cornette's love of multiple black wrestlers, Cornette giving said black wrestlers jobs, admiring America's first black president, booking black wrestlers to win championships (At one stage during his ROH tenure 2/4 ROH Champions were black). Racists don't admire the people they hate or give them prominent spots on television
> 
> And the only argument we have FOR him being racist is some audio from 25 years ago where he says he said the N-Word to get heat (A shitty thing to do admittedly) and a barely offensive hunger joke. I think some of you call Cornette racist simply because you don't like him and it's easier to paint someone you don't like with that brush as opposed to someone you do. Guarantee if Cody made the hunger joke and said the N-Word 10 years ago it'd all be sweet.


You keep equating racism to hatred. That isn’t the case.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Doesn't have the balls. Cornette has shown again and again that he barks louder than just about anyone, but it's all bark.


Yeah, because Kenny is a real tough, intimidating guy. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Doesn't have the balls. Cornette has shown again and again that he barks louder than just about anyone, but it's all bark.


All bark??? How unaware are you of his history with baseball bats and vehicles? He has also slapped several guys like Santino who could legit have kicked his ass yet he did not back down. Maybe that is dumb, but it certainly is not lacking balls.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> All bark??? How unaware are you of his history with baseball bats and vehicles? He has also slapped several guys like Santino who could legit have kicked his ass yet he did not back down. Maybe that is dumb, but it certainly is not lacking balls.


Just to be 1000 percent clear on what you're trying to argue here, assaulting someone's inanimate property with a bat and hitting your employees who would get blacklisted out of the company forever if they hit their boss back gives you balls? That's your idea of what makes you a big man?

I would argue you need to SERIOUSLY reconsider your perceptions.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah, because Kenny is a real tough, intimidating guy. lol


I mean, he's young, he's ripped, and he takes the kind of bumps that would make you cry to mommy. So tougher than Cornette, and tougher than you. That's tough enough.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> I mean, he's young, he's ripped, and he takes the kind of bumps that would make you cry to mommy. So tougher than Cornette, and tougher than you. That's tough enough.


I definitely wouldn't be worried about Kenny Omega in way, shape or form, but that's besides the point. Cornette has seen a whole lot tougher than Kenny Omega, he cut his teeth in an era where most of the locker room were legit tough guys. Zero chance he's afraid to say anything to the likes of Omega.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Just to be 1000 percent clear on what you're trying to argue here, assaulting someone's inanimate property with a bat and hitting your employees who would get blacklisted out of the company forever if they hit their boss back gives you balls? That's your idea of what makes you a big man?
> 
> I would argue you need to SERIOUSLY reconsider your perceptions.


No, you said he is all bark and would not have the balls to do anything physical. Everything about his history says otherwise. That is my argument. I am not saying him doing all that was right at all. I have said several times on here Cornette is legit insane when it comes to that stuff. My argument is purely that I 100% believe he would do something crazy because he clearly has several times. I believe 100% that if he and Vince Russo found themselves in the same room, he is going to do something. It is partly the old school mentality that if you embarrass the business, you get worked on stiff. That is just how it was, not excusing it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Just to be 1000 percent clear on what you're trying to argue here, assaulting someone's inanimate property with a bat and hitting your employees who would get blacklisted out of the company forever if they hit their boss back gives you balls? That's your idea of what makes you a big man?
> 
> I would argue you need to SERIOUSLY reconsider your perceptions.


The best thing about you trying to be a thousand percent clear is that you would have had to spin ten times to get anywhere near that possibly being what @Lheurch meant. Why can't we have actual conversations without you guys trying to make everything we say something it's not?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> You keep equating racism to hatred. That isn’t the case.


Then what is racism to you? Not being a dick just genuinely interested because it's obviously quite subjective.



Lheurch said:


> All bark??? How unaware are you of his history with baseball bats and vehicles? He has also slapped several guys like Santino who could legit have kicked his ass yet he did not back down. Maybe that is dumb, but it certainly is not lacking balls.


This is a man who threatened to shoot Brock Lesnar. He is far from all bark.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Then what is racism to you? Not being a dick just genuinely interested because it's obviously quite subjective.


Believing that one group of people is biologically superior or inferior than another group based on race. Also believing that being a member of a group says anything about them as an individual person. Most people use the word racism when they really mean bigotry.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> He made a fried chicken joke, but not in reference to African-Americans. It's a technicality to some, but if we to talk about how internalised stuff gets, that's not something that actually happened, and not all people from African countries have the same experiences as black people in the United States. I don't completely disagree that I find the way Cornette talks abrasive. He doesn't use soft language at all, and occasionally the things he says can be misinterpreted as dog whistles. Where I disagree with you is in knowing his mind that he thinks racism is simply "hating" black people. I'm pretty sure over the next few weeks he'll be speaking to this and how internalised and ignorant people get. It doesn't mean he _can't_ be a hypocrite, but I think you're taking that wild Appalachian experience and applying it writ large.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never defended Tyson, I said look up his case before just screaming he’s a rapist.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Then what is racism to you? Not being a dick just genuinely interested because it's obviously quite subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a man who threatened to shoot Brock Lesnar. He is far from all bark.


Well, there are layers to it.

On a surface level, it involves hate. On a more complex level, there is systemic racism, which is more the conditions I am discussing. In many parts of the country, maybe even moreso in Appalachia, TRIBALISM occurs and tends to bleed into forms of racism. White people who consider their black neighbors to be family in one breath, yet look out over the sea of black people in America and assume them to be gangsters or thugs, placing an undue level of negativity and/or fear on them as if they must be violent.

In Jim’s case, the systemic racism rears its ugly head in the form of dog whistle terms that are not immediately obvious to people of that generation and especially of that region. Even black people that live there don’t always sense it, because it has been a part of the very fabric of their existence dating back to a time when, yes, all of the area was poor, but white and black communities were still seperated.

Racism in America is a very, very complex issue. One that I still find myself learning and discovering more to this day. @spiderguy252000 would be far more capable of explaining it than I.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The egos in AEW are way too huge for Cornette to ever be allowed there. Considering that they have Jericho and Hager, I can't see AEW holding any sort of bar on racism. 

What he said was dumb, he shouldn't have said it. He told an Ethiopian joke about starvation. As a black Canadian, I'd take that over Jericho interviewing Trump Jr and tweeting All Live Matter. I lost a lot of respect for him after that


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> Theres no buts. Not to mention Cornette just seems to not get it. AEW is fine without him honestly.


You are saying no buts and that if someone say something or do something, you would not want to work with the person. But like others have said, there is the Tyson situation where someone did something, got punished and AEW are allowing him to work with them. What is your position in that issue. Are you more offended by Tyson or Cornette?

With Cornette I'm not saying I like him or I do not find him repugnant a lot of times. But saying AEW is fine without him, I mean sure like WCW was fine without Hogan and they had good talent like Flair, Sting, Macho and so forth but with the Hogan heel turn, WCW took off like a rocket, it was the biggest moment in the wrestling business. AEW is far from perfect, many flaws, esp. recently. And just the idea of this jerk showing up there with a live mic and just go to war with AEW would be unreal and potentialy pretty entertaining. And could perhaps put the company on another level.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> You are saying no buts and that if someone say something or do something, you would not want to work with the person. But like others have said, there is the Tyson situation where someone did something, got punished and AEW are allowing him to work with them. What is your position in that issue. Are you more offended by Tyson or Cornette?
> 
> With Cornette I'm not saying I like him or I do not find him repugnant a lot of times. But saying AEW is fine without him, I mean sure like WCW was fine without Hogan and they had good talent like Flair, Sting, Macho and so forth but with the Hogan heel turn, WCW took off like a rocket, it was the biggest moment in the wrestling business. AEW is far from perfect, many flaws, esp. recently. And just the idea of this jerk showing up there with a live mic and just go to war with AEW would be unreal and potentialy pretty entertaining. And could perhaps put the company on another level.


Did you compare Cornette to Hulk Hogan?

Have you ever examined the Tyson case or are you just quoting something you heard? I'm pretty sure you have no idea about the case, the accuser, the details, etc...

Anyway I'm sick of guys defending his racists remarks. So that's the last thing I'll say in regards to it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Have you ever examined the Tyson case or are you just quoting something you heard? I'm pretty sure you have no idea about the case, the accuser, the details, etc...


After seeing you write this five times I did a Google search just to confirm things. Here is what I found for those curious.

*The Limousine Driver *says that the victim looked scared, dazed, frantic and in a state of shock. Tyson also allegedly exposed himself and tried to touch the limousine driver at one point as well.

*Thomas Richardson the emergency room doctor *says that Desiree's injuries occur in 20-30% of sexual assault cases and that he has only had women twice in his 20 year career report that those injuries were consensual.

*Vincent Fuller, Tyson's lawyer *instead of attempting to prove the intercourse was consensual and that Tyson didn't do it instead got witnesses on the stand to talk about how the victim knew what she was getting into and knew about Tyson's "bad boy persona". So even Mike's lawyer didn't really have a solid defence for Mike. General consensus is that Fuller was out of his element on such a case like this despite being paid $5000.00 a day to take the case (Not a bad days pay especially when you lose the case)

*Miss Black America Contestants *stated that Tyson was being overly sexual with all of them offering them kisses and dates and continued to ask them up to his room. An alleged quote is "A kiss is good but sex is even better". One contestant commented on Tyson's hands to which he replied with a sexual comment.

*Desiree Washington herself *states that Tyson made a move on her and she wanted to leave to which Tyson agreed to. She went to use the bathroom and upon her return apparently Tyson was wearing nothing but his underwear. She then states that Tyson held her down and raped her.

*Desiree Washington's mother* reported that she noticed difference in her daughters behaviour after the rape.

*Mike Tyson himself *could not keep his story straight upon defending himself in court being battered by the opposing lawyer and called out on what the lawyer felt were lies. Tyson also lied saying that Desiree Washington was fine and happily doing her hair before leaving. This was proven incorrect by the Limousine driver who stated in court that Desiree came back to the limousine looking dazed, frantic, scared and crying. Perhaps most importantly her hair was a mess. Tyson completely ruined his own defence and was lying the entire time.

*Tanya Giles (A pageant contestant)* said that Desiree allegedly complimented Tyson's body but another pageant contestant by the name of LeShauna Fitzpatrick says that Desiree Washington looked "like death" the following day.

All 12 jurors felt Tyson was guilty. Tyson was smirking after being sentenced instead of being horrified like a normal innocent man would be.

---

I don't know what your goal was @NXT Only but having read all that not only do I think Tyson was 100% guilty but I'm even more horrified that 1. He's being compared to Jim Cornette and 2. That he's kind of been accepted back into society and has a paying gig with AEW.

If that was your intention kudos to you sir because I feel like taking a hot shower to wash away the dirty creepy Mike Tyson vibes.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Cornette will never ever appear on a televised wrestling program, ever again. He burned every bridge he possibly could. Bucks, Omega and Cody might be willing to put aside their hurt feelings to make a red hot angle, but there's absolutely no way Tony would bring him to a locker room full of people he insults on weekly basis. That would be a horrible look for the company. Plus I can totally see Corny and Janela getting into a fight lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Cornette will never ever appear on a televised wrestling program, ever again. He burned every bridge he possibly could. Bucks, Omega and Cody might be willing to put aside their hurt feelings to make a red hot angle, but there's absolutely no way Tony would bring him to a locker room full of people he insults on weekly basis. That would be a horrible look for the company. Plus I can totally see Corny and Janela getting into a fight lol


I could never see Janela actually getting into a legit fight. Anyone he threatened would just laugh at him.

Anyone who thinks a wrestling company would not hire Jim does not understand the wrestling business. Vince would never hire back Sable! Oh wait. Jeff Jarrett is banned from WWE forever. Oh wait. Hulk Hogan is deleted from history. Oh wait. FTR just went on his podcast a few days ago. Tony reached out to Jim within the last two years and Jim has been Jim a lot longer than the last two years.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Cornette will never ever appear on a televised wrestling program, ever again. He burned every bridge he possibly could. Bucks, Omega and Cody might be willing to put aside their hurt feelings to make a red hot angle, but there's absolutely no way Tony would bring him to a locker room full of people he insults on weekly basis. That would be a horrible look for the company. Plus I can totally see Corny and Janela getting into a fight lol


Which companies has he actually burnt a bridge with? He works with WWE on their specials, has worked with MLW and left on good terms and only stopped working for TNA when they moved to Canada. What exactly is burning a bridge in that context?

And bdon, I don’t disagree, up until the point you say “This is the case with Cornette” or whatever. You don’t really know that, it’s just a projection based on a hasty generalisation. He insults some joshi from a working context. You can’t take them seriously as wrestlers, and their appeal is limited. He’s not even shitting on every joshi let alone on Japanese women for being Japanese, haha.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

People in wrestling business know, what Jim is doing on his podcast and what he is saying himself about that: he is doing promos.
So I highly doubt, that any wrestler - with some mental stability - really would try to beat up Cornette. Sorry, these thoughts are just ridiculous. A few(!) guys who can`t stand over that, would do a prank with Jim maybe, but that`s it. 

Also I would not overrate the few sentences in the end of this podcast. I doubt any of these guys serisouly thought about Jim having a serious longer run in AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I could never see Janela actually getting into a legit fight. Anyone he threatened would just laugh at him.
> 
> Anyone who thinks a wrestling company would not hire Jim does not understand the wrestling business. Vince would never hire back Sable! Oh wait. Jeff Jarrett is banned from WWE forever. Oh wait. Hulk Hogan is deleted from history. Oh wait. FTR just went on his podcast a few days ago. Tony reached out to Jim within the last two years and Jim has been Jim a lot longer than the last two years.


Janela could threaten a fan in the crowd and he'd be laughed at. Dude looks like your typical stoner who plays video games 12 hours a day.

I agree with your second point but it seems Tony Khan is the type to hold grudges even if a person might improve his business. Vince intelligently has the "Never say never, pal!" mentality.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Janela could threaten a fan in the crowd and he'd be laughed at. Dude looks like your typical stoner who plays video games 12 hours a day.
> 
> I agree with your second point but it seems Tony Khan is the type to hold grudges even if a person might improve his business. Vince intelligently has the "Never say never, pal!" mentality.


That is cause even with his faults, Vince is an adult, TK is a little kid. But I just think that TK is prisoner of the image that he has tried to cultivate for his businesses, esp. AEW. He tries to portray himself in a certain way and then allow certain people to join his company that contradicts what he seems to be selling. The whole thing with Hogan is comical to me. You think a hard living guy like Jake has not said worse things than that behind the scene? You cannot just take your cake and eat it too, you cannot pick your spots. It's hard for a rich kid that not have all the cake and being refused but he should either be socially proactive or not. I mean they talked about equal pay for men and woman and AEW has the worst women division in wrestling that it's a joke, really. There is a lot of hypocrisy at play.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> That is cause even with his faults, Vince is an adult, TK is a little kid. But I just think that TK is prisoner of the image that he has tried to cultivate for his businesses, esp. AEW. He tries to portray himself in a certain way and then allow certain people to join his company that contradicts what he seems to be selling. *The whole thing with Hogan is comical to me. *You think a hard living guy like Jake has not said worse things than that behind the scene? You cannot just take your cake and eat it too, you cannot pick your spots. It's hard for a rich kid that not have all the cake and being refused but he should either be socially proactive or not. I mean they talked about equal pay for men and woman and AEW has the worst women division in wrestling that it's a joke, really. There is a lot of hypocrisy at play.


Sorry to say that, but talking to Hogan`s ex-wife on social meda and banning her from AEW, where she had never gone anyway, was ridiculous. Harmless, but ridiculous. 

I don`t agree on the little kid thing, but with the image you are right. Especially some anti-WWE fans projected so much into his company, that he is in a difficult situation on the long run. Many people are still ignoring all faults and defend everything what is happening there, except a few choosen issues. Dave is one of these people btw.
Therefore some professional critics, doesn`t matter how ridiculous they are, were declared to serious enemies. Some of the anti-WWE fans, I am not talking about AEW fans in general, are just afraid to wake up from their dream.

So IF Cornette would be on the AEW program just once, doesn`t matter how good or bad it is, then some people`s dreamworld would collapse. Then they would see the program with normal eyes and a few of them would stop watching. I am pretty sure TK knows that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Racism aside, and I shouldn’t even have to do that but clearly some of you are okay with Cornette being a racist.

Why would AEW hire him or want to work with him?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> Racism aside, and I shouldn’t even have to do that but clearly some of you are okay with Cornette being a racist.


No need to put it aside, you are pointing on a problem, but maybe with the wrong conclussion. If someone declines Cornette, because of this "chicken" tape etc., then everything else shouldn`t matter. You can discuss that tape if you want, but instead people do the "uh oh, Cornette that evil AEW hater and got no clue of wrestling" painting and start to guess what TK thinks or Bucks think, etc.. And then suddenly they come up with that tape again, as if before it didn`t exist. It feels like people are switching that argument on or off, depending on how the dialogs work.

IF you are serious about the tape being a problem, which I totally respect, you should stop watching AEW now, because their talent (i.e., FTR) went on Cornette`s show and promoted him this way. If you seriously buy, that they are still doing negotiations, then you should stop watching AEW at the moment, when FTR is in AEW shows again.





NXT Only said:


> Why would AEW hire him or want to work with him?


Why should they hire you or me? Ask TK. Cornette - in opposite to all people here - at least talked with TK already one year ago (before the other stuff) and they didn`t sort out working together. That was a serious talk, else case there had been no contract about the conversation. So if they would work together, they had done a contract since over a year, even if Cornette should have joined them later. But TK cared about Cornette at least.
So the story, that Cornette wouldn`t work there because of that chicken tape or being racist is just not true! That decision was already made a long time ago.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ger said:


> Sorry to say that, but talking to Hogan`s ex-wife on social meda and banning her from AEW, where she had never gone anyway, was ridiculous. Harmless, but ridiculous.
> 
> I don`t agree on the little kid thing, but with the image you are right. Especially some anti-WWE fans projected so much into his company, that he is in a difficult situation on the long run. Many people are still ignoring all faults and defend everything what is happening there, except a few choosen issues. Dave is one of these people btw.
> Therefore some professional critics, doesn`t matter how ridiculous they are, were declared to serious enemies. Some of the anti-WWE fans, I am not talking about AEW fans in general, are just afraid to wake up from their dream.
> ...


Some AEW fans would hate that but if AEW has to survive it's gonna be by getting mainstream fans, not the hardcore ummm "special people" in their audience.  Cornette may piss off some, but they may gain a lot more. Of course if the angle is good and well crafted....which I'm not sure they could pull that off.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Racism aside, and I shouldn’t even have to do that but clearly some of you are okay with Cornette being a racist.
> 
> Why would AEW hire him or want to work with him?


I notice you avoided my assessment of the Mike Tyson situation


----------

